# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Στοχευμένη Κετογενική Δίαιτα για Απώλεια Λίπους

## Muscleboss

*Στοχευμένη Κετογενική Δίαιτα για Απώλεια Λίπους*
*- Προσληψη υδατανθράκων σε κετογενική δίαιτα -*

_(translated by Devil & beefmeup)_ 





Η Στοχευμένη Κετογενική Δίαιτα (TKD) δεν είναι τίποτε περισσότερο από την Τυπική Κετογενική Δίαιτα (SKD) με υδατάνθρακες να καταναλώνονται με χρονισμο γύρω από την προπόνηση, ενώ το κύριο μέρος της ημερήσιας διατροφής βασίζεται σε πρόσληψη πρωτεινών και λίπους.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε γενικές γραμμές για την δημιουργια μιας TKD θα χρησιμοποιηθουν οι βασεις μιας SKD με την εξαίρεση ότι θα καταναλονονται υδατανθράκες μονο τις ημέρες προπονησης.
Εάν η απώλεια λίπους είναι ο στόχος,ο αριθμός των θερμίδων που καταναλώνονται ως υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να αφαιρείται από το σύνολο των θερμίδων,που σημαίνει ότι λιγότερα λίπαρα θα καταναλώνεται σε αυτές τις ημέρες.
Η TKD βασίζεται περισσότερο σε εμπειρίες αθλητων παρα σε έρευνες.
Συνηθως τα άτομα σε SKD δεν είναι σε θέση να διατηρήσουν μια υψηλή ένταση προπονησης για διαφορους λογους.
Η TKD είναι μια ενδιαμεση προσέγγιση μεταξύ των SKD και CKD και δινει την δυνατοτητα στα άτομα που ακολουθουν κετογονικη δίατροφη να εκτελουν υψηλής έντασης προπονήσεις(ή αεροβική άσκηση για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα) χωρίς να χρειάζεται να διακόπτουν την κέτωση για μεγάλες χρονικές περιόδους.

_(Για τους ορισμούς της TKD, SKD και CKD δες διευκρινιστικές σημειώσεις στο τέλος του άρθρου)_




*Γιατι υδατάνθρακες πριν από την προπόνηση ;*

Η προπονηση με βαρη γενικά δεν περιορίζεται από τη διαθεσιμότητα της γλυκόζης στο αίμα.Μελέτες με χορηγηση υδατανθρακων πριν την προπονηση με βαρη δεν έδειξαν αύξηση στην απόδοση (1). 
Ωστόσο,σχεδον ολοι οι αθλουμενοι που ακολουθουν SKD(standrad ketogenic diet) και λαμβανουν υδατανθρακες πριν την προπονηση τους αναφερουν περισοτερη δύναμη και αντοχή και την ικανότητα να εχουν μια μεγαλύτερη ένταση στην προπονηση τους με βαρη.
Όποιος ακολουθει μια κετογονική διατροφή και θέλει να κάνει ασκηση σε υψηλη ενταση, μπορει να εχει ωφελη απο μια TKD διατροφικη προσεγγιση.
Πολύ λίγες έρευνες έχουν εξετάσει τις επιπτώσεις μιας κετογενικης δίαιτας στην αποδοση της προπονησης και είναι δύσκολο να προσδιοριστεί ακριβώς γιατί οι επιδόσεις βελτιώνονται με υδατάνθρακες πριν την προπονηση.
Μπορεί να είναι ότι η αύξηση της γλυκόζης του αίματος σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα, το οποίο απαιτεί μόνο ένα ελάχιστο 5 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων (2), επιτρέπει την καλύτερη ενεργοποίηση μυϊκών ινών κατά την προπονηση ή την πρόληψη της κόπωσης.
Επιπλέον, τα άτομα που εκτελούν εκτεταμένη αεροβική ασκηση σε SKD τυπικά εχουν βελτιωμένες επιδόσεις καταναλώνοντας υδατάνθρακες πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνηση.
Ακόμη και σε χαμηλές εντάσεις, η απόδοση μιας SKD περιορίζεται από τη γλυκόζη και το γλυκογόνο των μυών.
Για το λόγο αυτό, αθλητές αντοχής που χρησιμοποιούν SKD καλο ειναι να πειραματιστούν με υδατάνθρακες γύρω από την προπονηση.





*Οι ποσοτητες, οι τύποι και ο χρονισμος ληψης των υδατανθράκων.*

Βασικός στόχος με την λήψη υδατανθρακων πριν την προπονηση δεν είναι απαραίτητα η βελτίωση των επιδόσεων,αν και αυτό είναι ένα όφελος. 
Πρωτίστως,ο στόχος είναι να παρασχεθούν επαρκείς υδατάνθρακες για την προώθηση της μεταπροπονητικης σύνθεσης του γλυκογόνου χωρίς διακοπή της κέτωσης για μεγαλο διαστημα. 
Δηλαδή,οι υδατανθράκες που ελήφθησαν πριν από μία προπόνηση είναι πραγματικά μια προσπάθεια να «δημιουργήσει» το σώμα για καλύτερες επιδόσεις στην επόμενη προπόνηση, διατηρώντας επαρκή επίπεδα γλυκογόνου.
Αν και πειραματισμός πανω στην ληψη υδατανθρακων ειναι καλυτερη προσεγγιση αναλογα τις αναγκες του καθενος,τα περισσότερα άτομα που ελάβαν 25-50 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακες τριάντα λεπτά πριν από την προπόνηση παρατηρησαν βελτιωση στην απόδοση τους.
Ο τύπος του υδατανθράκων που καταναλώνονται πριν από την προπόνηση,δεν είναι απολυτος και εκει παλι καλο ειναι να περιαματιστει ο καθενας με διαφορετικούς τύπους υδατανθράκων.
Οι περισσότεροι φαίνεται να προτιμούν εύπεπτους υδατάνθρακες,σε υγρη μορφη(διαλυματα) ειτε υδατανθρακες υψηλου γλυκαιμικό δείκτη (GI).
Ένας από τους προβληματισμούς πολλών που κανουν SKD είναι η πιθανή αυξηση της ινσουλίνης από την καταναλωση υδατανθρακων σε μια TKD.
Σε γενικές γραμμές, τα επίπεδα της ινσουλίνης μειώνονται κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης.
Η ίδια η ασκηση βελτιώνει την ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη όπως και η εξάντληση του γλυκογόνου (3,4).
Έτσι, η υπερινσουλιναιμία δεν θα πρέπει να είναι ένα πρόβλημα κατά τη διάρκεια της άσκησης για τα άτομα που καταναλώνουν υδατάνθρακες πριν την προπόνηση.
Ωστόσο, μετά την προπονηση, εάν γλυκόζη στο αίμα είναι ακόμα υψηλή, μπορεί να υπάρξει αύξηση της ινσουλίνης (1).
Αυτό έχει τη δυνατότητα να προκαλήθει υπερινσουλινικη αντιδραση σε ατομα που εχουν ευαισθησια.
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει καμία άμεση έρευνα για να πουμε ότι αυτό θα συμβεί και τα μόνα διαθέσιμα στοιχεία που εχουμε είναι ανεπίσημα.
Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι φαίνεται να μην εχουν προβλημα με υδατάνθρακες πριν την προπονηση,και πολύ λίγοι έχουν αναφερθεί σε προβλήματα με ινσουλίνη ή αυξομοιωσεις γλυκόζης στο αιμα με χρηση υδατανθρακων μετά την προπόνηση.
Για άλλη μια φορά,λογο έλλειψης οποιασδήποτε κατευθυντήριας γραμμης,ο πειραματισμός ειναι η καλητερη λυση. 

*Επιδράσεις της κέτωσης.*

Ερευνες δείχνουν ότι οι υδατάνθρακες που καταναλώνονται πριν ή μετά την άσκηση δεν επηρεάζουν αρνητικά την κέτωση (5). Ωστόσο, ορισμένα άτομα βρίσκουν ότι βγαινουν απο κέτωση παροδικά λόγω της ληψης των προ-εξασκητικων υδατάνθρακων. 
Μετά την προπόνηση,θα υπάρξει μια σύντομη περίοδος κατά την οποία η ινσουλίνη θα είναι αυξημένη κ η διαθεσιμοτητα των λιπαρων οξεων για την καυση κετονων ως ενεργεια θα μειωθει (5).
Ωστόσο,καθώς η γλυκόζη στο αίμα ωθείται στους μυς,η ινσουλίνη θα πρέπει να μειωθεί και πάλι επιτρέποντας στην κετογένεση να επανελθει μέσα σε μερικές ώρες. 
Εκτελωντας αεροβια ασκηση χαμηλης εντασης για να μειωθει η ινσουλινη κ να αυξηθουν στο αιμα τα πειπεδα των λιπαρων οξεων περισοτερο στην επαναφορα της κετογονικης καταστασης στο σωμα.
Μετά την προπόνηση οι υδατάνθρακες αναμένεται να έχουν μεγαλύτερη επίδραση στην κέτωση,λόγω του οτι τα επίπεδα ινσουλίνης είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι υψηλότερα σε σχεση με την ληψη τους προεξασκητικα(5,6).
Για το λόγο αυτό,καλο ειναι να πειραματιστει καποιος με την ληψη υδαντανθρακων πριν την ασκηση,κ μονο αν κρινει ως αναγκαιο να δοκιμασει και την χορηγηση τους στην μεταπροπονητικη φαση. 


 

*Προπονηση και TKD.*

Αν και η πρόσληψη 25-50 γραμμάριvn υδατανθράκων πριν από την προπονηση είναι μια καλή κατευθυντήρια γραμμή,πολλα άτομα αναρώτιουντε πώς θα υπολογίσουν την ακριβές ποσοτητα των υδατανθράκων που πρέπει να καταναλώνουν γύρω απο την προπονηση.
Για την προπόνηση με βαρη, το ποσό των υδατανθράκων που απαιτείται θα εξαρτηθεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο απο το ποσό της προπονησης που γίνεται.
Eνα σετ προπονησης διάρκειας 45 δευτερολέπτων, θα χρησιμοποιεί περίπου 15,7 mmol / kg γλυκογόνου.





Τα άτομα σε SKD διατηρούν συνήθως τα επίπεδα γλυκογόνου περίπου στα 70 mmol / kg και οι επιδόσεις θα μειωθουν ιδιαιτερα αν τα επιπεδα γλυκογόνου μειώθουν σε 40 mmol / kg, επιτρέποντας περίπου 2 σετ ανά μυικη ομαδα που θα πρέπει να εκτελεστούν.
Υποθέτοντας οτι ~ 30 mmol / kg θα χρησιμοποιηθουν ανά μυικη ομαδα σε 2 σετ, μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε το ποσο των υδατανθράκων που είναι απαραίτητοι για την αντικατασταση του ποσού του γλυκογόνου.
Για να μετατρέψετε την τιμή mmol του γλυκογόνου σε γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα, απλώς διαιρέστε τα mmol με το 5,56.
30 mmol/kg δια 5.56 = ~5 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα για την αποκατασταση 30 mmol γλυκογονου.


Έτσι, για κάθε 2 σετ που εκτελούνται κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης με βάρη, 5 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων πρέπει να καταναλώνονται για την αναπληρωση του γλυκογόνου που χρησιμοποιείται.
Ενας μεγαλος ογκος προπονησης,απαιτει και μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα υδατανθρακων (περισσοτερα απο 100 γραμμαρια) που μπορεί να είναι προτιμότερο να χωρίστουν στο μισο 30' πριν την προπονηση και το υπολοιπο στην αρχη της.
Ετσι θα αποφευχθούν τα προβλήματα με το στομάχι κατα τη διαρκεια της προπόνησης.
Μερικοι βεβαια εχουν πειραματιστει καταναλωνοντας υδατανθρακες κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης.
Όλες οι προσεγγίσεις μεχρι στιγμης φαίνεται να λειτουργουν αποτελεσματικά. 


*Μεταπροπονητικη δαιτροφη (post-workout).*

Για τα άτομα που επιθυμούν να καταναλώνουν υδατάνθρακες μετά την άσκηση, συνιστάται η πρόσθεση 25-50 γραμμάριων glucose (dextrose) ή glucose polymers (maltodextrin).
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, το είδος των υδατανθράκων έχει σημασία και η φρουκτόζη και η σακχαρόζη, θα ήταν καλό να αποφεύγονται, διότι ενδέχεται να ξαναγεμίσετε το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο και υπαρχει ο κίνδυνος διακοπής σχηματισμού κετονών απο το σώμα.
Αυτό περιορίζει τους υδατάνθρακες μετά την προπόνηση σε glucose η' glucose polymers, 
τα οποία δεν χρησιμοποιούνται για την αναπλήρωση του ηπατικού γλυκογόνου (7).
Με τη χρηση υδατανθράκων πριν την προπονηση, θα υπάρξει αύξηση ινσουλίνης μετά το τελος της προπονησης.





Ακόμη και αν τα άτομα δεν θέλουν να πάρουν υδατάνθρακες μετά την προπόνηση, η απλη χρηση πρωτεινης μπορει να βοηθισει την ανάρρωση, αφου η ινσουλίνη από την χρηση υδατανθράκων πριν την προπονηση μπορει να ωθήσει τα αμινοξέα στα μυϊκά κύτταρα.
Καταναλώνοντας 25 με 50 γραμμάρια υψηλής ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη αμέσως μετά την προπονηση μπορεί να βοηθήσει με την ανάρρωση.
Τα λιπαρα γενικά καλο ειναι να αποφεύγεται σε γεύματα μετά την προπόνηση.Αρχικα, τα λίπαρα θα επιβραδύνουν την πέψη των πρωτεϊνών ή / και υδατάνθρακων. Δεύτερον, η κατανάλωση λιπαρων, όταν τα επίπεδα ινσουλίνης είναι υψηλά μπορεί να προκαλέσει εναπόθεση λίπους μετά την προπόνηση (1). 


*Συνοψη οδηγειων για διατροφη TKD.*

1. Οσοι ακολουθουν μια SKD,και κανουν προπονησεις υψηλης ενταση θα πρεπει να καταναλωνουν υδατανθρακες κοντα στην ωρα της ασκησεις τους.
Οι ιδιες αρχες που ισχυουν για μια SKD,ακολουθουνται κ στην TKD διατροφη με μονη διαφορα οτι υπολογισζουμε τις θερμιδες απο τους εξτρα υδατανθρακες που λαμβανουμε κοντα στην προπονηση μας.
2. Ο καλυτερος χρονισμος για την καταναλωση των υδατανθρακων ετσι ωστε να αποφυγουμε την εξοδο απο την κετωση,ειναι πριν την ασκηση.
Αναλογα με τον ογκο της προπονησης μας, 25-50γρ υδατανθρακα σε χρονο 30-60 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση ειναι ενα καλο ποσο.Το ειδος που θα χρησιμοποιησουμε δεν παιζει κ τοσο μεγαλο ρολο σε αυτη την φαση αλλα προτιμουνται οι γρηγορης αποροφησης/υψηλου GI ετσι ωστε να μην εχουμε στομαχικες διαταραχες.
3. Εαν καταναλωνουμε περισοτερα απο 50γρ υδατανθρακα πριν την προπονηση,καλο ειναι να τα μοιραζουμε σε 2 δοσεις μια 30 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση κ την αλλη αμεσως πριν,η κατα την διαρκεια της.

4. Εαν καταναλωνουμε υδατανθρακες μετα την προπονηση,συνιστωνται επιπλεον 25-50γρ γλυκοζης.Φρουκτοζη και απλη ζαχαρη καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται μιας και οδηγουν σε αποκατασταση του γλυκογονου στο ηπαρ και ετσι βγαινουμε απο κατασταση κετοσης.
Επιλεον πρωτεινη μπορει να καταναλωθει στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα για καλυτερη αναρρωση.
Τα λιπαρα σε αυτη την φαση καλο ειναι να αποφευγεται μιας και με αυξημενη την γλυκοζη στο αιμα,θα οδηγησει σε ευκολοτερη λιπους στο σωμα,αλλα κ θα καθυστερισει την αποροφηση των υπολοιπων συστατικων.

5. Εαν δεν λαβουμε υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο μας,η ληψη της πρωτεινης και μονο ειναι αρκετη να βοηθησει στην αναρρωση μιας και η γλυκοζη στο αιμα κ η ινσουλινη θα ειναι ηδη σε καποιο επιπεδο απο αυτους που θα εχουμε παρει πριν την προπονηση.





_Διευκρινιστικές σημειώσεις:_

*SKD (Standard Keto Diet)*
H SKD ειναι η κλασσικη και σε ολους γνωστη διατροφη με χαμηλους υδατανθρακες σε στυλ Atkins. Στην SKD δεν υπαρχουν τα γνωστα recarb, απλα παραμενεις σε πολυ χαμηλους ημερισιους υδατανθρακες, κατω απο 50γρ την ημερα. Η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειναι περιπου στα 2γρ ανα κιλο αλιπης σωματικης μαζας (σε μεγαλητερες ποσοτητες υπαρχει σοβαρη περιπτωση να βγουμε απο την κετοση λογο γλυκονεογενεσης). Σαν διαιτα δεν ειναι οτι καλητερο για ενα αθλητη γιατι χανει αρκετες ''δυναμεις'' κατα τη διαρκεια της διαιτας.

*CKD (Cyclical Keto Diet)*
Η CKD ειναι λιγο πολυ γνωστη (Anabolic Diet), ειναι μια κυκλικη κετο διατροφη οπου αποτελειτε απο 5-6 χαμηλες σε υδατανθρακες μερες (SKD) και μετα μια υδατανθρακωση (recarb) 24-48 ωρων. Αρκετα χρησιμη διαιτα για καποιον που κανει προπονησεις με βαρη, αλλα οχι ιδαιτερα καλη επιλογη για καποιον που κανει προπονησεις αντοχης.

*TKD (Τargeted Κeto Diet)*
H διαιτα στην οποια αναφαιρετε το θεμα μας. Ειναι μια κυκλικη Keto διατροφη αλλα σε καθημερινη βαση. Οι υδατανθρακες χρησιμοποιουντε κυριως πριν ή/και μετα την προπονηση. Δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η υδατανθρακωση (recarb) αλλα μπορει να γινει καθε 7-12 μερες. Πολυ καλη διατροφη σχεδον για ολους τους αθλητες.

*Υπολογισμος θερμιδων* 
Πως υπολογιζουμε τις θερμιδες για μια σωστη διαιτα. Οπως γνωριζετε υπαρχουν χιλιαδες τυποι για να υπολογισει καποιος το TDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure) δηλαδη την ημερισια ενεργειακη δαπανη. Μια απλη γνωστη σε πολλους ειναι ''σωματικο βαρος'' x (33-35) kcal = ΤDEE.

H μεγιστη ποσοτητα ενεργειας που μπορει να αφησει ο λιπωδης ιστος κατα τη διαρκεια μιας διαιτας ειναι 290 Kj/kg την ημερα. Δηλαδη 68 kcal/kg λιποδης μαζας την ημερα. Αν το θερμιδικο ελλειμα ειναι μεγαλητερο τοτε περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να χαθει μυικος ιστος (FFA = Free Fat Mass).

Λοιπον πως υπολογιζουμε τις θερμιδες μας. Ας παρουμε σαν παραδειγμα ενα ατομο 80kg με μια BF (Body Fat) κοντα στο 15%.

FM (Fat Mass): 80kg x 0,15 = 12kg (λιποδης ιστος)
ΤDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure): 80kg x 33 = 2640 kcal @
Θερμιδικο ελλειμα: 12 x 68 = 816 kcal
Θερμιδες κατα τη διαρκεια της διαιτας: 2640 - 816 = 1824 kcal

@ εδω μπορει ο καθενας να χρησιμοποιησει την μεθοδο που θελει για να υπολογισει το TDEE



References Cited
1. Conley M and Stone M. Carbohydrate ingestion/supplementation for resistance exercise and
training. Sports Med (1996) 21: 7-17.
2. Jacobs I. Lactate Muscle Glycogen and Exercise Performance in Man. Acta Physiol Scand
Supplementum (1981) 495: 3-27.
3. Kelley DE. The regulation of glucose uptake and oxidation during exercise. Int J Obesity (1995)
19 (Suppl. 3): S14-S17.
4. Ivy JL. Effects of elevated and exercise-reduced muscle glycogen levels on insulin sensitivity.
J Appl Physiol (1985) 59: 154-159.
5. Koeslag JH et al. Post-exercise ketosis in post-prandial exercise: effect of glucose and alanine
ingestion in humans. J Physiol (Lond). (1985) 358: 395-403.
6. Carlin JI et al. The effects of post-exercise glucose and alanine ingestion on plasma carnitine
and ketosis in humans. J Physiol (Lond). (1987) 390: 295-303.
7. McGarry JD et. al. From dietary glucose to liver glycogen: the full circle around. Ann Rev Nutr
(1987) 7:51-73.
8. A limit on the energy transfer rate from the human fat store in hypophagia.

Ενα μεγαλο κομματι του αρθρου ειναι παρμενο απο αρθρο του Lyle Mcdonald.

----------


## sogoku

Ευχαριστουμε παιδια μπιφ και ντεβιλ.Φαινεται καλη δουλεια μπραβο.Θα το μελετησω και θα παραθεσω αποριες.

----------


## jackaction

με μια γρηγορη αναγνωση ομολογω ζαλιστικα :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 
με μια πιο προσεκτικη αναγνωση ομως λεει πολλα χρησιμα πραγματα το αρθρο :03. Clap:

----------


## geo28

πολυ κατατοπιστικο αρθρο παιδια,μπραβο...
λοιπον,και γω  tkd κανω τον τελευταιο καιρο και ειμαι αρκεταα ευχαριστημενος μπορω να πω...να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα..αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 86 κιλα γυρω στ 15% λιπος με θερμιδες συντηρησης 2900 περιπου και  η tkd  που εχω φτιαξει ειναι περιπου 2600 θερμ. τη μερα,40% λιπαρα 40%πρωτεινη και 20% υ/α...μειωνω ανα 10 μερες λιγο τν υδατανθρακα και αυτη τη στιγμη τρωω περιπου 100 γρ υ/α απο ρυζι 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση και μετα το μεταπροπονητικο....οι αποροιες μου ειναι αν γινεται να μπει σε κετωση ο οργανισμος με 100 γρ υ/α?..επισης  μεχρι ποσο περιπου να τον μειωσω ακομα,μεχρι 50γρ 'η ειναι λιγο?
 Οσο μειωνω επισης τν υδατανθρακα αν ανεβαζω απο τ αλλα δυο ή  να τ αφησω οπως ειναι για να πεσουν κι αλλο οι θερμιδες?
σκεφτομουν για κετο κανονικη αλλα δε το βλεπω...

----------


## Devil

> πολυ κατατοπιστικο αρθρο παιδια,μπραβο...
> λοιπον,και γω  tkd κανω τον τελευταιο καιρο και ειμαι αρκεταα ευχαριστημενος μπορω να πω...να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα..αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 86 κιλα γυρω στ 15% λιπος με θερμιδες συντηρησης 2900 περιπου και  η tkd  που εχω φτιαξει ειναι περιπου 2600 θερμ. τη μερα,40% λιπαρα 40%πρωτεινη και 20% υ/α...μειωνω ανα 10 μερες λιγο τν υδατανθρακα και αυτη τη στιγμη τρωω περιπου 100 γρ υ/α απο ρυζι 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση και μετα το μεταπροπονητικο....
> 
> 
> οι αποροιες μου ειναι αν γινεται να μπει σε κετωση ο οργανισμος με 100 γρ υ/α?
> 
> συμφωνα με τον lyle νομιζω ναι μπορει να μπει
> 
> ..επισης  μεχρι ποσο περιπου να τον μειωσω ακομα,μεχρι 50γρ 'η ειναι λιγο?
> ...


σε λιγο θα μπει και αλλο ενα αρθρο για το πως φτιαχνουμε μια κετο.... :01. Wink:

----------


## ggeorge

οπότε αν κατάλαβα καλά το πρωι (με γυμναστηριο το απόγευμα) τρωμε μόνο πρωτείνη;

Κατι τετοιο εκανα πριν μαθω για το forum, αλλα και γυρω απο την προπόνηση εβαζα ελάχιστους υδατανθρακες... Γενικοτερα πολυ λιγους ολη τη μερα... 

Χανεις σαν τρελος λίπος αλλα είσαι αρκετα πεσμενος σε αντοχες... Γενικά εγω δεν είχα πολύ ενεργεια μεσα μου... 

Μη σας πω πριν αρκετα χρόνια τι δεν καταφερα να κανω...  :01. Mr. Green:  

Κατι σαν τη διαιτα του ατκινς δεν είναι αυτο;

----------


## beefmeup

> οπότε αν κατάλαβα καλά το πρωι (με γυμναστηριο το απόγευμα) τρωμε μόνο πρωτείνη;


οχι μονο,εχει κ λιπαρα(αρκετα) μεσα..κ στα 2 βασιζεται.

----------


## geo28

thanks devil..τις οφφ days εχω τν ιδιο υδατανθρακα,οπως στις μερες προπονησης?να τν βαλω στα δυο πρωτα γευματα?

----------


## jackaction

αρκετα λιπαραααα?
θα πιξουμε στη μαγιονεζα δηλαδη???? :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> αρκετα λιπαραααα?
> θα πιξουμε στη μαγιονεζα δηλαδη????


 καλα μην το γελας,εχω ενα φιλο που το κανει αυτο..
βεβαια δεν ειναι κ η καλυτερη επιλογη,υπαρχουν πολλες πηγες καλων λιπαρων εκει εξω.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

μα πως γινεται απο τα 100γρ υ/α να μπαινει ο οργανισμος σε κετο?απο οσο γνωριζω θελει 50 και κατω....

----------


## jackaction

εγραφε το αρθρο μια αναλογια βαρους υ/α 
θα το ξαναδιαβασω ανετα 2-3 φορες τα λεει περιεκτικα και λεει πολλα πραγματα  :01. Smile:

----------


## jimmy007

> μα πως γινεται απο τα 100γρ υ/α να μπαινει ο οργανισμος σε κετο?απο οσο γνωριζω θελει 50 και κατω....


Όταν δεν επαρκεί η γλυκόζη για τις ανάγκες του οργανισμού, παράγονται κετόνες. Δεν έχει σημασία να είναι οι υδ/κες κάτω από ένα νούμερο. Αρκεί απλά να μην επαρκούν.Οπότε πρακτικά σχεδόν πάντα έχουμε και κετόνες.




> καλα μην το γελας,εχω ενα φιλο που το κανει αυτο..
> βεβαια δεν ειναι κ η καλυτερη επιλογη,υπαρχουν πολλες πηγες καλων λιπαρων εκει εξω.


Μια χαρά λιπαρά έχουν κάποιες μαγιονέζες π.χ. Hellman's.

Συγχαρητήρια για το άρθρο.
Κάποιες παρατηρήσεις που θέλω να κάνω:

1.


> H μεγιστη ποσοτητα ενεργειας που μπορει να αφησει ο λιπωδης ιστος κατα τη διαρκεια μιας διαιτας ειναι 290 Kj/kg την ημερα. Δηλαδη 68 kcal/kg λιποδης μαζας την ημερα. Αν το θερμιδικο ελλειμα ειναι μεγαλητερο τοτε περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να χαθει μυικος ιστος (FFA = Free Fat Mass).


Aπό που προκύπτει αυτό?

2.


> SKD (Standard Keto Diet)
> H SKD ειναι η κλασσικη και σε ολους γνωστη διατροφη με χαμηλους υδατανθρακες σε στυλ Atkins. Στην SKD δεν υπαρχουν τα γνωστα recarb, απλα παραμενεις σε πολυ χαμηλους ημερισιους υδατανθρακες, κατω απο 50γρ την ημερα. *Η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειναι περιπου στα 2γρ ανα κιλο αλιπης σωματικης μαζας (σε μεγαλητερες ποσοτητες υπαρχει σοβαρη περιπτωση να βγουμε απο την κετοση λογο γλυκονεογενεσης)*. Σαν διαιτα δεν ειναι οτι καλητερο για ενα αθλητη γιατι χανει αρκετες ''δυναμεις'' κατα τη διαρκεια της διαιτας.


Δεν ισχύει το υπογραμμισμένο διότι πιο εύκολα συντίθεται γλυκόζη από λιπαρά οξέα παρά από αμινοξέα. Για αυτό άλλωστε σε περιόδους νηστείας, χρησιμοποιούνται σαν κύρια πηγή ενέργειας τα λιπαρά παρά τα αμινοξέα.

3.


> Εαν δεν λαβουμε υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο μας,η ληψη της πρωτεινης και μονο ειναι αρκετη να βοηθησει στην αναρρωση μιας και η γλυκοζη στο αιμα κ η ινσουλινη θα ειναι ηδη σε καποιο επιπεδο απο αυτους που θα εχουμε παρει πριν την προπονηση.


Η ινσουλίνη ανεβαίνει και μόνο με whey χωρίς υδ/κες..

----------


## beefmeup

> Μια χαρά λιπαρά έχουν κάποιες μαγιονέζες π.χ. Hellman's.


αυτο πες το στο φιλο μου που αναφερω απο πανω,που οταν ανοιγες το ψυγειο του ειχε την πορτα γεματη μαγιονεζες..
κ μετα που πηγε για γενικες ειχε χοληστερινη 320.




> 2.
> 
> Δεν ισχύει το υπογραμμισμένο διότι πιο εύκολα συντίθεται γλυκόζη από λιπαρά οξέα παρά από αμινοξέα. Για αυτό άλλωστε σε περιόδους νηστείας, χρησιμοποιούνται σαν κύρια πηγή ενέργειας τα λιπαρά παρά τα αμινοξέα.


η γλυκονεογενεση γινεται ανετα κ απο τα αμινοξεα κ οχι μονο με λιπαρα οξεα κ σε περιπτωση κετοσης που μιλαμε.
απο ολα τα αμινο μονο η λευκινη κ η λυσινη δεν μπορουν να προωθησουν την γλυκονεογενεση.




> 3.
> 
> Η ινσουλίνη ανεβαίνει και μόνο με whey χωρίς υδ/κες..


ναι δεν ειναι το ιδιο ομως.

----------


## MichalisPorke

Παιδια εκανε κανεις την κετο διαιτα με επιτυχια χωρις χασιμο μυων?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Παιδια εκανε κανεις την κετο διαιτα με επιτυχια χωρις χασιμο μυων?


εχω ξεκινησει εγω...σε εναμιση μηνα ισως και λιγοτερο θα πω αποτελεσματα(αμα δε βαριεμαι :01. Razz: )

----------


## MichalisPorke

> εχω ξεκινησει εγω...σε εναμιση μηνα ισως και λιγοτερο θα πω αποτελεσματα(αμα δε βαριεμαι)


 :08. Turtle:  ποτε ξεκινησες??

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ποτε ξεκινησες??


εχω μια βδομαδα περιπου...αν και δεν την τηρουσα ακριβως...εκανα ατασθαλιες :01. Razz: 

απο σημερα αυστηρα,δεν μετραω θερμιδες ομως....η ζυγαρια πεφτει ανετα

----------


## Devil

> thanks devil..τις οφφ days εχω τν ιδιο υδατανθρακα,οπως στις μερες προπονησης?να τν βαλω στα δυο πρωτα γευματα?



οχι.... αφου δεν εχεις προπονηση.... οι υδατανθρακες μπαινουν μονο around workout...

----------


## MichalisPorke

> οχι.... αφου δεν εχεις προπονηση.... οι υδατανθρακες μπαινουν μονο around workout...


Oταν ειναι μερα που δεν πας για προπονηση δεν υπαρχουν καθολου υδατανθρακες?

----------


## Devil

> Oταν ειναι μερα που δεν πας για προπονηση δεν υπαρχουν καθολου υδατανθρακες?


ναι... αυτο ειπα στο απο πανω ποστ...

----------


## jimmy007

> αυτο πες το στο φιλο μου που αναφερω απο πανω,που οταν ανοιγες το ψυγειο του ειχε την πορτα γεματη μαγιονεζες..
> κ μετα που πηγε για γενικες ειχε χοληστερινη 320.



Ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα δεν λέει τίποτα. Η χοληστερίνη εξαρτάται κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό από γενετικούς παράγοντες. Επίσης,η ποσότητα της LDL καθορίζεται περισσότερο από τη συνολική θερμιδική πρόσληψη(λόγω αυξομείωσης βάρους κτλ) παρά από την περιεκτικοτητά της σε μακροσυστατικά.
Πληροφοριακά, στην μαγιονέζα που έχω εγώ, μόνο το 1/7 περίπου των λιπαρών είναι κορεσμένα.




> η γλυκονεογενεση γινεται ανετα κ απο τα αμινοξεα κ οχι μονο με λιπαρα οξεα κ σε περιπτωση κετοσης που μιλαμε.
> απο ολα τα αμινο μονο η λευκινη κ η λυσινη δεν μπορουν να προωθησουν την γλυκονεογενεση.


Ναι και τα αμινοξέα μπορούν να συμμετέχουν στην διαδικασία αλλά αυτό γίνεται σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό γιατί είναι ασύμφορο.
Επίσης,δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω(το λέω με επιφύλαξη) ότι η λευκίνη είναι το αμινοξύ που συμμετέχει στην γλυκονεογένεση ευκολότερα από τα υπόλοιπα




> ναι δεν ειναι το ιδιο ομως.


 Ναι σίγουρα. Αλλά ποιος καθορίζει πόση ποσότητα ινσουλίνης πρέπει να εκκριθεί για την βέλτιστη μυική ανάπτυξη?

----------


## Devil

> Συγχαρητήρια για το άρθρο.
> Κάποιες παρατηρήσεις που θέλω να κάνω:
> 
> 1.
> 
> Aπό που προκύπτει αυτό?
> 
> εδω:
> *A limit on the energy transfer rate from the human fat store in hypophagia.*
> ...


ναι αλλα μιλαει για τους υδατανθρακες πριν την προπονηση....

----------


## beefmeup

> Ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα δεν λέει τίποτα. Η χοληστερίνη εξαρτάται κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό από γενετικούς παράγοντες. Επίσης,η ποσότητα της LDL καθορίζεται περισσότερο από τη συνολική θερμιδική πρόσληψη(λόγω αυξομείωσης βάρους κτλ) παρά από την περιεκτικοτητά της σε μακροσυστατικά.
> Πληροφοριακά, στην μαγιονέζα που έχω εγώ, μόνο το 1/7 περίπου των λιπαρών είναι κορεσμένα.


αστο,ο φιλος μου κανει πολλα χρονια γυμναστικη κ εξετασεις κ μαζι με την χοληστερινη τα τριγλυκεριδια του ηταν στο θεο.
οταν την εκοψε μετα απο λιγο καιρο επανηλθαν.
σαφως βεβαια οπως λες παιζει ρολο κ ο οργανισμος του καθενος.





> Επίσης,δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω(το λέω με επιφύλαξη) ότι η λευκίνη είναι το αμινοξύ που συμμετέχει στην γλυκονεογένεση ευκολότερα από τα υπόλοιπα


λαθος κανεις.





> Ναι σίγουρα. Αλλά ποιος καθορίζει πόση ποσότητα ινσουλίνης πρέπει να εκκριθεί για την βέλτιστη μυική ανάπτυξη?


οι υ/ες πριν την προπονηση,μαλλον δεν θα σου κανουν spike στο τελος της.
γιαυτο μιλαμε βασικα.
απλα θα την εχεις μπουσταρει λιγο μεχρι τοτε.

----------


## jannous44

να κανω μια ερωτηση. εδω γραφει οτι


*Υποθέτοντας οτι ~ 30 mmol / kg θα χρησιμοποιηθουν ανά μυικη ομαδα σε 2 σετ, μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε το ποσο των υδατανθράκων που είναι απαραίτητοι για την αντικατασταση του ποσού του γλυκογόνου.
Για να μετατρέψετε την τιμή mmol του γλυκογόνου σε γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα, απλώς διαιρέστε τα mmol με το 5,56.
30 mmol/kg δια 5.56 = ~5 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα για την αποκατασταση 30 mmol γλυκογονου.*


αν εγω πχ σε στηθος κανω 20 σετ αρα θα κανω 5χ20=100γ υδατ και το σπαω σε 50γ πριν και 50 μετα τη προπ. 50γ υδατ χ 4θερμιδες=200θερμιδες. τωρα παμε παρακατω.
_αν πχ εχω χερια και κανω 16 σετ αρα θα παρω 5χ16= 80υδατ ετσι ομως σε αυτη τη μερα δεν θα πεσω κατω απο το θερμιδικο ελλειμα?_

γραφει επεισης 
*Η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειναι περιπου στα 2γρ ανα κιλο αλιπης σωματικης μαζας (σε μεγαλητερες ποσοτητες υπαρχει σοβαρη περιπτωση να βγουμε απο την κετοση λογο γλυκονεογενεσης).*

εγω ειμαι 90 κιλα με 16% bf αρα καθαρο βαρος εχω 75χ2γ πρωτ=150χ4θερμ=604θερ

συμφωνα με τη μεθοδο 

FM (Fat Mass): 90kg x 0,16 = 14,4kg (λιποδης ιστος)
ΤDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure): 90kg x 33 = 2970 kcal @
Θερμιδικο ελλειμα: 14.4 x 979 = 816 kcal
Θερμιδες κατα τη διαρκεια της διαιτας: 2970 - 979 = 1991 kcal

αρα εχουμε και λενε 
υδατ 50 χ 4θερμιδες = 200θερμιδες
πρωτ 75.5χ2=151 χ 4 θερμιδες= 604 θερμιδες

αρα 1991-1000 θερμιδες = 991θερμιδες απο λιπαρα / 9θερμιδες που εχει το 1 γραμαριο λιπους=131λιπαρα. δεν ειναι πολλα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

*30 mmol / kg θα χρησιμοποιηθουν ανά μυικη ομαδα σε 2 σετ

**5 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα για την αποκατασταση 30 mmol γλυκογονου


*αν θες 30mmol τα 2 σετ.... τοτε θες 15mmol το σετ.... αρα μιλαμε για 2,5γρ υδατανθρακα το σετ... στα 20 που εισαι εσυ... 50γρ...αρα 1991-1000 θερμιδες = 991θερμιδες απο λιπαρα / 9θερμιδες που εχει το 1 γραμαριο λιπους=110λιπαρα. δεν ειναι πολλα?

σε κετο διατροφη εισαι.... εχεις καταλαβει τι ειναι κετο???

προφανος και τα λιπαρα ειναι πολλα....

----------


## jimmy007

> εδω:
> A limit on the energy transfer rate from the human fat store in hypophagia.


Kαι να ισχύει δεν σημαίνει ότι θα καταβολίσουμε μυικό ιστό αν ξεπεράσουμε το θερμιδικό έλλειμα αυτό εφόσον παίρνουμε αρκετές πρωτείνες.




> σε υπερβολικες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης βγαινεις για πλακα απο την κετωση.... δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι κρατανε χαμηλα τις πρωτεινες σε σχεση με τα λιπαρα...


Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.
Προσωπικά δεν κρατάω χαμηλά τις πρωτείνες και δεν βλέπω διαφορά κατακράτηση με την περίοδο που το έκανα.





> αστο,ο φιλος μου κανει πολλα χρονια γυμναστικη κ εξετασεις κ μαζι με την χοληστερινη τα τριγλυκεριδια του ηταν στο θεο.
> οταν την εκοψε μετα απο λιγο καιρο επανηλθαν.
> σαφως βεβαια οπως λες παιζει ρολο κ ο οργανισμος του καθενος.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οι υ/ες πριν την προπονηση,μαλλον δεν θα σου κανουν spike στο τελος της.
> γιαυτο μιλαμε βασικα.
> απλα θα την εχεις μπουσταρει λιγο μεχρι τοτε.


Ένα παράδειγμα δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό δείγμα. Μπορεί να έχουν συμβεί χίλια-δυο πράγματα. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δει το γράφημα με τιμές χοληστερόλης και μέσο όρο ζωής. Δεν λέω ότι η αυξημένη LDL είναι καλή πάνω από κάποια όρια αλλά μην την δαιμονοποιούμε. Άλλωστε αποτελεί πρόδρομο της τέστο. 

 Ναι δεν είπα ότι θα κάνει spike η ινσουλίνη. Αλλά ποιος ο λόγος να την μπουστάρουμε? Δεν υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία ή έρευνα εκτός αν κάνω λάθος..

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.
> Προσωπικά δεν κρατάω χαμηλά τις πρωτείνες και δεν βλέπω διαφορά κατακράτηση με την περίοδο που το έκανα.


εσυ μπορει να μην βρισκεις,το σωμα ομως λειτουργει με βαση τι βρισκει αυτο.
κ σου ξαναγραφω οτι σε περιπτωσης κετοσης,η γλυκονεογενεση *γινεται κ απο* αμινοξεα γιατι ετσι δουλευει το σωμα.
κανεις δεν μιλησε για μεγαλες ποσοτητες,μην αλλαζεις τωρα το νοημα των οσων γραφω..
το σωμα θα παραξει οσο του αναλογει/χρειαζεται κ αν..




> Ένα παράδειγμα δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό δείγμα. Μπορεί να έχουν συμβεί χίλια-δυο πράγματα. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δει το γράφημα με τιμές χοληστερόλης και μέσο όρο ζωής. Δεν λέω ότι η αυξημένη LDL είναι καλή πάνω από κάποια όρια αλλά μην την δαιμονοποιούμε. Άλλωστε αποτελεί πρόδρομο της τέστο.


σου εγραψα απο πανω οτι το σωμα του καθενος αντιδρα διαφορετικα,αλλα καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται τετοιες πηγες..
απο κει κ περα ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει.
εχω κ αλλο παραδειγμα τον πατερα μου αν θες.
ναι ειχα σκοπο να δαιμονοποιησω την μαγιονεζα.. :01. ROFL: 




> Ναι δεν είπα ότι θα κάνει spike η ινσουλίνη. *Αλλά ποιος ο λόγος να την μπουστάρουμε?* Δεν υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία ή έρευνα εκτός αν κάνω λάθος..


απο οτι καταλαβα κανουμε την κουβεντα για κετωση,αναφερομενοι σε στανταρ διατροφικες συνηθειες που ακολουθουν ολοι οσοι δεν κανουν κετωση..

το εγραψα κ παραπανω...
αλλιως λειτουργει το σωμα σε τετοιες φασεις κ αλλιως διαχειριζεται οτι του δινεις σε σχεση με μια απλη διατροφη που εχει απο ολα μεσα.

μιας λοιπον κ κανουμε την κουβεντα εχεις δοκιμασει κατι αντιστοιχο κ ειδες οτι βγηκες απο κετωση?
γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω εγω το θεμα του αρθρου(πλην της κετωσης),ειναι πως να παρεις υ/ες για να βγαλεις δυνατοτερες προπονησης χωρις να βγεις απο κετωση κ σου αναλυει λιγο τους χρονισμους..

αν ομως εχεις απορειες πανω στην ινουλινη αφου δεν θα την τιναξουμε,το μπουσταρισμα που λες μαζι με τα αμινοξεα στο ποστ βοηθαει την καλυτερη παρaγωγη της igf-1.

----------


## jannous44

σε κετωση ειναι καλο να μπαινουμε σταδιακα ? και κατο αλλο. τα 2γρ πρω/ανα κιλο καθαρου σωματικου βαρους δεν ειναι λιγα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> σε κετωση ειναι καλο να μπαινουμε σταδιακα ? και κατο αλλο. τα 2γρ πρω/ανα κιλο καθαρου σωματικου βαρους δεν ειναι λιγα?


μα σταδιακα θα μπει το σωμα σε κετοση απο την ωρα που θα του περιορισεις τους υ/ες.

γιατι ειναι λιγα?εγω αυτη την στιγμη που δεν κανω κετοση περιπου τοσα περνω.
κ τον περισοτερο καιρο μη σου πω..

----------


## jannous44

> μα σταδιακα θα μπει το σωμα σε κετοση απο την ωρα που θα του περιορισεις τους υ/ες.
> 
> γιατι ειναι λιγα?εγω αυτη την στιγμη που δεν κανω κετοση περιπου τοσα περνω.
> κ τον περισοτερο καιρο μη σου πω..


αλλα ενοω. απο τοτε που θα αρχισουμε διετα. και δεν ειμαστε σε ογκο θα αρχισουμε να μειωσουμε σταδιαδα υδατ και πρωτεινες κ να αυξανουμε λιπαρα?. εγω τωρα παιζω 230π,200υδα,50λ θα μπω κατευθειαν σε 150π,50υδατ,130λιπ? και κατι αλλο πηγες λιπαρων με μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα ειναι η μαγιονεζα ειναι καλο να καταλονει ο οργανισμος τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο σε καθημερινη βαση?

----------


## beefmeup

> αλλα ενοω. απο τοτε που θα αρχισουμε διετα. και δεν ειμαστε σε ογκο θα αρχισουμε να μειωσουμε σταδιαδα υδατ και πρωτεινες κ να αυξανουμε λιπαρα?. εγω τωρα παιζω 230π,200υδα,50λ θα μπω κατευθειαν σε 150π,50υδατ,130λιπ?


ναι..




> και κατι αλλο πηγες λιπαρων με μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα ειναι η μαγιονεζα ειναι καλο να καταλονει ο οργανισμος τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο σε καθημερινη βαση?


ρωτα καποιον που το κανει,εγω δεν θα το προτεινα σαν βαση..
μια στο τοσο,κακο δεν θα κανει σιγουρα..
κολησαμε τωρα με την μαγιονεζα λες κ δεν υπαρχουν αλλα λιπαρα να φας..
το αβοκαντο ξερεις οτι ειναι λιπαρο ας πουμε?μην κολαμε σε τετοια πραγματα παιδια,υπαρχουν τοσες εναλακτικες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jannous44

> ναι..
> 
> 
> 
> ρωτα καποιον που το κανει,εγω δεν θα το προτεινα σαν βαση..
> μια στο τοσο,κακο δεν θα κανει σιγουρα..
> κολησαμε τωρα με την μαγιονεζα λες κ δεν υπαρχουν αλλα λιπαρα να φας..
> το αβοκαντο ξερεις οτι ειναι λιπαρο ας πουμε?μην κολαμε σε τετοια πραγματα παιδια,υπαρχουν τοσες εναλακτικες


δεν το ηξερα απλα εψαχνα τροφες που περιεχουν μονο λιποι χωρις πρω και υδατ. φανταζομαι το αβοκαντο θα εχει κ υδατ αφου ειναι φρουτο. τι περιεκτικοτα εχει σε λιπαρα?

----------


## perakis

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο.
Για τα λιπαρα συμφωνω με τον beef, γιατι να πας σε τοσο επεξεργασμενες τροφες,με συντηρητικα κτλ οπως ειναι η μαγιονεζα και να μην τρως πχ αβοκαντο που σου ειπε, ξηρους καρπους,λαδι,σολομο,σαρδελες,λιναροσπορο και ποσα αλλα ακομα.

----------


## beefmeup

> φανταζομαι το αβοκαντο θα εχει κ υδατ αφου ειναι φρουτο. τι περιεκτικοτα εχει σε λιπαρα?


Nutrition Facts                               Serving Size              1 Medium (150.0 g)            


*Total Fat 22g
saturated fat 3gr
Total Carbohydrates 13g
Dietary Fiber 10g*
protein 3gr
sugars 1gr

εκανα edit γιατι το ανεβασα λαθος πριν,σορυ.




μην βγουμε οφ τωρα..

----------


## jannous44

> Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο.
> Για τα λιπαρα συμφωνω με τον beef, γιατι να πας σε τοσο επεξεργασμενες τροφες,με συντηρητικα κτλ οπως ειναι η μαγιονεζα και να μην τρως πχ αβοκαντο που σου ειπε, ξηρους καρπους,λαδι,σολομο,σαρδελες,λιναροσπορο και ποσα αλλα ακομα.


απλα το εδωσα σαν παραδειγμα επειδη καποιες τροφες π.χ μαγιονεζα,λαδια, ελιες,βουτηρο. ειναι πηγες καθαρες για λιπαρα. δηλαδη που δεν περιεχουν μεσα πρωτεινες και υδατ αλλα ΜΟΝΟ λιπαρα. οι ξηροι καρποι εχουν μεσα υδατ κ πρωτ. πραγμα που σημαινει οτι αφου καταναλονουμε υδατ στη ΣΚΔ μονο πριν κ μετα τη προπονηση. θα πρεπει να τρομε κ εκει τα συνδιασμενα...

----------


## giannis64

μπραβο παιδια.  :03. Clap: 

ενα σημαντικο αρθρο που ελειπε απ το φορουμ!

----------


## Devil

> *Kαι να ισχύει* δεν σημαίνει ότι θα καταβολίσουμε μυικό ιστό αν ξεπεράσουμε το θερμιδικό έλλειμα αυτό εφόσον παίρνουμε αρκετές πρωτείνες.
> 
> *μαλλον ισχυει.... απο εκει και περα δεν θα το ελεγα αυτο.... ισως με αλλους τροπους να προστατευεις καλητερα τους μυς....*
> 
> 
> Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.
> Προσωπικά δεν κρατάω χαμηλά τις πρωτείνες και δεν βλέπω διαφορά κατακράτηση με την περίοδο που το έκανα.
> 
> 
> ...


μα δεν υπαρχει λογος να την μπουσταρεις.... το θεμα ειναι ετσι και αλλιως θα ανεβει απο μονη της λογο του υδατανθρακα prewo....  δεν πας για να μπουσταρεις την ινσουλινη αλλα για να παρεις τον υδατανθρακα prewo...

ακομα και μαλτο να παρεις μια ωρα πριν η ινσουλινη μπορει να μην κανει spike αλλα μενει ανεβασμενη για αρκετη ωρα....

----------


## Devil

Λοιπον τα βασικα percusors για gluconeogenesis ειναι...

lactate...  κλασσικα απο cori cycle...



μετα εχουμε τα αμινοξεα.... εκτος απο λισινη και λευκινη....

γινονται ανετα oxaloacetate και μετα pyruvate..... και μπαινουν για gluconeogenesis

μετα εχουμε το glycerol.... που ειναι το μοναδικο κομματι απο λιπαρα που μπαινει σε gluconeogenesis...

Oxidation of fatty acids yields enormous amounts of energy on a molar  basis, however, *the carbons of the fatty acids cannot be utilized  for net synthesis of glucose*. The two carbon unit of acetyl-CoA derived  from β-oxidation of fatty acids *can be incorporated into the TCA cycle, however, during the TCA cycle two carbons are lost as CO2. 
Thus, explaining why fatty acids do not undergo net conversion to carbohydrate.*

και τελος.... proprionate....

το δε proprionyl CoA γινετε succinyl CoA.... το οποιο με τη σειρα του γινετε oxalacetate...

βεβαια...

*The utilization of propionate in gluconeogenesis only has quantitative significance in ruminants.*


και ολος ο κυκλος εδω....



νταξ του π@#$%τη νομιζω οτι σε καληψα.... :01. Mr. Green: 
*
*

----------


## jimmy007

> εσυ μπορει να μην βρισκεις,το σωμα ομως λειτουργει με βαση τι βρισκει αυτο.
> κ σου ξαναγραφω οτι σε περιπτωσης κετοσης,η γλυκονεογενεση *γινεται κ απο* αμινοξεα γιατι ετσι δουλευει το σωμα.
> κανεις δεν μιλησε για μεγαλες ποσοτητες,μην αλλαζεις τωρα το νοημα των οσων γραφω.
> το σωμα θα παραξει οσο του αναλογει/χρειαζεται κ αν..]


Ναι ο μεταβολισμός προσαρμόζεται με βάση τις πηγές ενέργειας που έχει ο οργανισμός και σαφώς και η γλυκονεογένεση γίνεται ΚΑΙ από τα αμινοξέα. Δεν είπα το αντίθετο.
Αλλά εφόσον είναι πιο συμφέρον για τον οργανισμό από ενεργειακής άποψης να χρησιμοποιήσει το λίπος για γλυκονεογένεση γιατί να στραφεί στα αμινοξέα σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό(εκτός αν η πρόσληψη πρωτεινών είναι τεράστια )?






> σου εγραψα απο πανω οτι το σωμα του καθενος αντιδρα διαφορετικα,αλλα καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται τετοιες πηγες..
> απο κει κ περα ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει.
> εχω κ αλλο παραδειγμα τον πατερα μου αν θες.
> ναι ειχα σκοπο να δαιμονοποιησω την μαγιονεζα..


Εντάξει ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει αλλά 2 παραδείγματα δεν μου λένε περισσότερα από τις έρευνες.






> αν ομως εχεις απορειες πανω στην ινουλινη αφου δεν θα την τιναξουμε,το μπουσταρισμα που λες μαζι με τα αμινοξεα στο ποστ βοηθαει την καλυτερη παρaγωγη της igf-1.


Δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι θα υπάρξει υποχρεωτικά και κάποιο ορατό αποτέλεσμα.




> τοτε δεν μιλας για κετο.... δεν θες να παραγεις γλυκοζη αλλα κετωνες..


Δεν γίνεται να παράγει κάποιος μόνο κετόνες και όχι γλυκόζη σε μία κετο διατροφή.

----------


## jimmy007

> Λοιπον τα βασικα percusors για gluconeogenesis ειναι...
> 
> lactate...  κλασσικα απο cori cycle...
> 
> 
> 
> μετα εχουμε τα αμινοξεα.... εκτος απο λισινη και λευκινη....
> 
> γινονται ανετα oxaloacetate και μετα pyruvate..... και μπαινουν για gluconeogenesis
> ...


Ωραίο post αλλά είπα εγώ κάτι αντίθετο?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## geo28

@ ντεβιλ αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 50%λιπ.-35% πρωτ.-15% υ/α περιπου..πως τη βλεπεις 
την αναλογια για tkd?λογικα μεχρι το τελος θ ανεβουν κι αλλο λιγο τα λιπαρα και θα πεσει ο υ/α..
  τις οφφ days 60% λιπαρα και 40% πρωτεινη?

----------


## Devil

> *Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.*
> Προσωπικά δεν κρατάω χαμηλά τις πρωτείνες και δεν βλέπω διαφορά κατακράτηση με την περίοδο που το έκανα.


αυτο...^^^ :01. Wink: 

δες και αυτο...

http://pen.sagepub.com/content/4/5/487.short

----------


## Devil

> @ ντεβιλ αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 50%λιπ.-35% πρωτ.-15% υ/α περιπου..πως τη βλεπεις 
> την αναλογια για tkd?λογικα μεχρι το τελος θ ανεβουν κι αλλο λιγο τα λιπαρα και θα πεσει ο υ/α..
>   τις οφφ days 60% λιπαρα και 40% πρωτεινη?


το θεμα ειναι να βαλεις την πρωτεινη κοντα στο 2γρ ανα lean body mass.... υπολογιζεις ποσο περιπου βγαινει... και μετα κανεις και τα αλλα...

θα ποσταρω σε καποια φαση μερικες % για ckd κατι σαν manual για το πως φτιαχνουμε μια διατροφη...

----------


## jimmy007

> αυτο...^^^
> 
> δες και αυτο...
> 
> http://pen.sagepub.com/content/4/5/487.short


Το link αυτό αναφέρει ποιο είναι το μέγιστο ποσοστό των αμινοξέων μιας πρωτείνης που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την παραγωγή γλυκόζης.

Αυτό που είπα: 


> Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.


δεν αναιρεί τα βιοχημικά μονοπάτια για την γλυκονεογένεση που έβαλες παραπάνω. 
Απλά δεδομένο του ότι λιπαρά είναι πολύ πιο άφθονα στον οργανισμό από τα αμινοξέα μου φαίνεται παράλογο να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα ηπατικά κύτταρα περισσότερο τα αμινοξέα και λιγότερο τα λιπαρά.

----------


## Devil

> Το link αυτό αναφέρει ποιο είναι το μέγιστο ποσοστό των αμινοξέων μιας πρωτείνης που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την παραγωγή γλυκόζης.
> 
> Αυτό που είπα: 
> 
> δεν αναιρεί τα βιοχημικά μονοπάτια για την γλυκονεογένεση που έβαλες παραπάνω. 
> *Απλά δεδομένο του ότι λιπαρά είναι πολύ πιο άφθονα στον οργανισμό από τα αμινοξέα μου φαίνεται παράλογο να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα ηπατικά κύτταρα περισσότερο τα αμινοξέα και λιγότερο τα λιπαρά.*


δεν το εβαλα για να σου απαντησω.... απλα θα μου χρειαστει αργοτερα... :01. Wink: 

δεν ειναι και τοσο παραλογο αν δεις αυτο...



Oxidation of fatty acids yields enormous amounts of energy on a molar  basis, however, *the carbons of the fatty acids cannot be utilized  for net synthesis of glucose*. The two carbon unit of acetyl-CoA derived  from β-oxidation of fatty acids*can be incorporated into the TCA cycle, however, during the TCA cycle two carbons are lost as CO2. 
Thus, explaining why fatty acids do not undergo net conversion to carbohydrate.*



το δε proprionyl CoA γινετε succinyl CoA.... το οποιο με τη σειρα του γινετε oxalacetate...

βεβαια...

*The utilization of propionate in gluconeogenesis only has quantitative significance in ruminants.*

----------


## beefmeup

> Το link αυτό αναφέρει ποιο είναι το μέγιστο ποσοστό των αμινοξέων μιας πρωτείνης που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την παραγωγή γλυκόζης.
> 
> Αυτό που είπα: 
> 
> δεν αναιρεί τα βιοχημικά μονοπάτια για την γλυκονεογένεση που έβαλες παραπάνω. 
> Απλά δεδομένο του ότι λιπαρά είναι πολύ πιο άφθονα στον οργανισμό από τα αμινοξέα μου φαίνεται παράλογο να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα ηπατικά κύτταρα περισσότερο τα αμινοξέα και λιγότερο τα λιπαρά.


007 ακου λιγο..
αυτη την στιγμη κανεις αλματα λογικης,με τα "μπορει" "κανει" "δεν κανει" κλπ..
διαβασε λιγο τα ποστ σου..



> Kαι να ισχύει *δεν σημαίνει* ότι θα καταβολίσουμε μυικό ιστό αν ξεπεράσουμε το θερμιδικό έλλειμα αυτό εφόσον παίρνουμε αρκετές πρωτείνες.
> 
> *Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο* να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.
> *Προσωπικά δεν κρατάω χαμηλά* τις πρωτείνες και δεν βλέπω διαφορά κατακράτηση με την περίοδο που το έκανα.
> 
>  Ναι δεν είπα ότι θα κάνει spike η ινσουλίνη. Αλλά ποιος ο λόγος να την  μπουστάρουμε? Δεν υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία ή έρευνα εκτός αν κάνω  λάθος..






> Ναι ο μεταβολισμός προσαρμόζεται με βάση τις  πηγές ενέργειας που έχει ο οργανισμός και σαφώς και η γλυκονεογένεση  γίνεται ΚΑΙ από τα αμινοξέα. Δεν είπα το αντίθετο.
> Αλλά εφόσον είναι πιο συμφέρον για τον οργανισμό από ενεργειακής άποψης  να χρησιμοποιήσει το λίπος για γλυκονεογένεση γιατί να στραφεί στα  αμινοξέα σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό*(εκτός αν η πρόσληψη πρωτεινών είναι τεράστια )?
> * 
> Εντάξει ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει αλλά 2 παραδείγματα δεν μου λένε περισσότερα από τις έρευνες.
> 
> 
> *Δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι θα υπάρξει υποχρεωτικά και κάποιο ορατό αποτέλεσμα.*





> δεν αναιρεί τα βιοχημικά μονοπάτια για την γλυκονεογένεση που έβαλες παραπάνω. 
> Απλά δεδομένο του ότι λιπαρά είναι πολύ πιο άφθονα στον οργανισμό από τα αμινοξέα *μου φαίνεται παράλογο* να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα ηπατικά κύτταρα περισσότερο τα αμινοξέα και λιγότερο τα λιπαρά.


οτι ειναι με κοκκινο,ειναι απλα δικες σου υποθεσεις,που ενω ζητας απο μενα να σου αποδειξω επιστημονικα κατι,εσυ απλα ρωτας με αφαιρετικη λογικη κ ετσι διαφωνεις.
αυτο μπορω να το κανω κ γω να να σου αναιρεσω τον ηλιο κ τα αστερια :01. Mr. Green: 

κανεις "λογικα αλματα" που λεει κ μια ψυχη..
αλλα δεν μου αποδεικνυεις τπτ απο αυτα που ισχυριζεσαι αντιθετως αυτα που σου γραφουμε εχουν μια βαση.


εδω τι βιβλιογραφια θες δλδ?




> Ναι δεν είπα ότι θα κάνει spike η ινσουλίνη. Αλλά ποιος ο λόγος να την  μπουστάρουμε? Δεν υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία ή έρευνα εκτός αν κάνω  λάθος..


απο κατω δλδ τι ερευνα θες,για την helmans? :01. Mr. Green: 




> Εντάξει ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει αλλά 2 παραδείγματα δεν μου λένε περισσότερα από τις έρευνες.


κ νομιζω οτι δεν διαβασες καθολου το αρθρο,απλα κουβεντα να καναμε,γιατι ΑΝ το ειχες διαβασει θα ειχες δει αυτο,που ειναι γραμμενο στην αρχη.. :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 




> *Η TKD βασίζεται περισσότερο σε εμπειρίες αθλητων παρα σε έρευνες.*
> Συνηθως τα άτομα σε SKD δεν είναι σε θέση να διατηρήσουν μια υψηλή ένταση προπονησης για διαφορους λογους.
> .

----------


## lef

πολυ χρησιμο αρθρο παιδες :03. Thumb up: 
εγω προσπαθω να κανω μια παρομοια διατροφη με μονο υδατανθρακες γυρω απο την προπονηση.συγκεκριμενα ειχα 50γρ ρυζι 3 ωρες πριν την προπονα και 80γρ μετα.βεβαια το αρθρο με προβληματισε για το μετα.λετε να τον βγαλω σιγα σιγα?αλλα δεν κατεβαινει το ατιμο το μπιφτεκακι σκετο :01. Mr. Green: 
σχετικα με το πριν αναφερει για μιση ωρα πριν.αυτο προυποθετει να πας σε ροφημα για υδατανθρακα αλλα ειδικα σε διετα θελω να τις τρωω τις θερμιδες μου(λαιμαργος εκ φυσεως γαρ).δεν θα εχω τα οφελη που αναφερατε για τον υδατανθρακα πριν?
α και κατι τελευταιο.για πρωινη αεροβια νυστικος λεει να βαλω τα λιπαρα του πρωινου μου(αμυγδαλα) στην πρωτεινη που περνω μετα?

----------


## jimmy007

> δεν το εβαλα για να σου απαντησω.... απλα θα μου χρειαστει αργοτερα...
> δεν ειναι και τοσο παραλογο αν δεις αυτο...
> 
> 
> 
> Oxidation of fatty acids yields enormous amounts of energy on a molar  basis, however, *the carbons of the fatty acids cannot be utilized  for net synthesis of glucose*. The two carbon unit of acetyl-CoA derived  from β-oxidation of fatty acids*can be incorporated into the TCA cycle, however, during the TCA cycle two carbons are lost as CO2. 
> Thus, explaining why fatty acids do not undergo net conversion to carbohydrate.*
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι αυτό δεν αναιρεί όμως αυτό που λέω παραπάνω:



> Απλά δεδομένο του ότι λιπαρά είναι πολύ πιο άφθονα στον οργανισμό από τα αμινοξέα μου φαίνεται παράλογο να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα ηπατικά κύτταρα περισσότερο τα αμινοξέα και λιγότερο τα λιπαρά.





> 007 ακου λιγο..
> αυτη την στιγμη κανεις αλματα λογικης,με τα "μπορει" "κανει" "δεν κανει" κλπ..
> διαβασε λιγο τα ποστ σου..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οτι ειναι με κοκκινο,ειναι απλα δικες σου υποθεσεις,που ενω ζητας απο μενα να σου αποδειξω επιστημονικα κατι,εσυ απλα ρωτας με αφαιρετικη λογικη κ ετσι διαφωνεις.
> αυτο μπορω να το κανω κ γω να να σου αναιρεσω τον ηλιο κ τα αστερια
> ...


Το διάβασα το άρθρο ολόκληρο και την συγκεκριμένη πρόταση την θυμάμαι.Αλλά το να φαίνεται κάτι από προσωπική δοκιμή δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει αναγκαστικά.Χωρίς επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ κάτι. 
Δηλαδή τόσο γελοίος είμαι που θα άρχιζα να αντιλέγω σε συγκεκριμένα τμήματα του κειμένου χωρίς να το έχω διαβάσει?

Που είναι τα λογικά άλματα? Αν κάτι δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να συμβεί, τότε γιατί να λέμε ότι ντε και καλά θα συμβεί. Εσύ κάνεις λογικά άλματα όταν λες ότι δούλεψε κάτι μία φορά, άρα θα ισχύει πάντα.
Βιβλιογραφία δεν ζήτησα για τη Hellman's, αλλά για τη σημασία της ποσότητας ινσουλίνης στην μυική ανάπτυξη. Εκτός αν δεν διαβάζεις εσύ τι γράφω στα comments μου.

----------


## giannis64

*jimmy007*  αν εχεις αλλη αποψη ανεβασε ενα αρθρακι με την δικη σου.

αφηστε αυτην οπωες εχει και τελειωνει εδω η αντιπαραθεση αποψεων.

μην χαλαμε αλλο τον σχολιασμο του αρθρουν..

οποιος δεν συμφωνει το καταθετει και καποια στιγμη πρεπει να τελειωσει.

----------


## jimmy007

> *jimmy007*  αν εχεις αλλη αποψη ανεβασε ενα αρθρακι με την δικη σου.
> 
> αφηστε αυτην οπωες εχει και τελειωνει εδω η αντιπαραθεση αποψεων.
> 
> μην χαλαμε αλλο τον σχολιασμο του αρθρουν.
> 
> οποιος δεν συμφωνει το καταθετει και καποια στιγμη πρεπει να τελειωσει.


Ναι δεν είχα σκοπό έτσι και αλλιώς να το συνεχίσω παραπάνω. Σκοπεύω να γράψω ένα άρθρο(όχι αποκλειστικά με αυτό το θέμα) αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα βρω χρόνο ενόψει εξεταστικής...

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:   καλο θα ηταν.

πρωτα η υποχρεωσεις μας και μετα τα αρθρα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> Ναι αυτό δεν αναιρεί όμως αυτό που λέω παραπάνω:


 δεν ειπες αυτο... αλλα αυτο...
Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει *μεγάλες ποσότητες  γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.*

και εγω σου ποσταρω το παραπανω... ποστ #39...
οπου σου εξειγω για την gluconeogenesis... οτι απο τα λιπαρα σχεδον μονο το glycerol παει για gluconeogenesis... και παρακατω σου εξειγει γιατι τα fatty acids δεν μπαινουν για gluconeogenesis.... το ιδιο και για το propionate....





> Το διάβασα το άρθρο ολόκληρο και την συγκεκριμένη πρόταση την θυμάμαι.Αλλά το να φαίνεται κάτι από προσωπική δοκιμή δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει αναγκαστικά.Χωρίς επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ κάτι. 
> Δηλαδή τόσο γελοίος είμαι που θα άρχιζα να αντιλέγω σε συγκεκριμένα τμήματα του κειμένου χωρίς να το έχω διαβάσει?
> 
> Που είναι τα λογικά άλματα? Αν κάτι δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να συμβεί, τότε γιατί να λέμε ότι ντε και καλά θα συμβεί. Εσύ κάνεις λογικά άλματα όταν λες ότι δούλεψε κάτι μία φορά, άρα θα ισχύει πάντα.
> Βιβλιογραφία δεν ζήτησα για τη Hellman's, αλλά για τη σημασία της ποσότητας ινσουλίνης στην μυική ανάπτυξη. Εκτός αν δεν διαβάζεις εσύ τι γράφω στα comments μου.


 [/QUOTE]

ποιος μιλησε για ινσουλινη και μυικη αναπτηξη..?

αυτο ηταν το κομματι που εκανες quote....

Εαν δεν λαβουμε υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο μας,η ληψη της  πρωτεινης και μονο ειναι αρκετη να βοηθησει στην αναρρωση μιας και *η  γλυκοζη στο αιμα κ η ινσουλινη θα ειναι ηδη σε καποιο επιπεδο απο αυτους  που θα εχουμε παρει πριν την προπονηση*. 			 		

απλα σου αναφαιρει οτι η ινσουλινη θα ειναι σε καποια επιπεδα απο τους υδατανθρακες πριν την προπονηση...


και τεσπα... οκ εσυ ζητας ερευνες σε σχεση με αυτα που λεει το αρθο.... αν δεις στο τελος του αρθρου εχει 8 references...

εγω με τη σειρα μου μπορω να εχω ερευνες σε σχεση με αυτα που υποστηριζεις εσυ?




> Δεν ισχύει το υπογραμμισμένο διότι πιο εύκολα συντίθεται γλυκόζη από  λιπαρά οξέα παρά από αμινοξέα. Για αυτό άλλωστε σε περιόδους νηστείας,  χρησιμοποιούνται σαν κύρια πηγή ενέργειας τα λιπαρά παρά τα αμινοξέα.





> Kαι να ισχύει δεν σημαίνει ότι θα καταβολίσουμε μυικό ιστό αν  ξεπεράσουμε το θερμιδικό έλλειμα αυτό εφόσον παίρνουμε αρκετές  πρωτείνες.





> Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες  γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

να γραψω και εγω μια αποψη πανω στην κετο ακθως εκανα αυτη τη διαιτα για ενα χρονο και στον ογκο και στη διαιτα..
  εχω να πω πως η τκδ ειναι παρομοια οχι ακριβως ιδια αλλλα παρομοια με την διαιτα του παλουμπο...απλα αυτος λεει οτι ππρπει να καταναλωνονται 40-50 γραμαμρια υδατανθρακα ημερησιως εμμεσως απο της τροφες που προτεινει[κυριως ξηρους καρπους,φυστικοβουτηρο και σεικ πρωτεινης] για να μπορει να βγαινει η προπονηση...και αυτοι προερχονται διαμοιρασμενοι στα 6-7 γευαμτα που προτεινει...καθε γευμα του εχει 40-50 γρααμρια πρωτεινης 10-20 γραμμαρια λιπαρων και 6-8 γρμμαρια υδατανθρακων που προερχονται μεσα απο τις τροφες...
 επομενως ειναι το ιδιο με την τκδ απλα αυτος αντι να εχει 50 γραμμαρια μπαμ πριν την προπονηση τα εχει μοιρασμενα στα γευματα του...και μεσα απο την δικια μου εμπειρεια μπορω να πω πως δεν υαπορχει καμια διαφορα ειτε τους παρεις σε ενα γευμα ειτε λιγους λιγους η αποδοη ειναι ολοιδια...για μενα ηταν μια χαρα...[μια χαρα βεβια εαν κανεις χαμηλο βολουμ προπονησης και υψηλης εντασης] για σουπερ σετ,ντροπ σετ και τετοια δηλαδη προπονηση και αντοχης τοτε εκει υπηρχε οντως προβλημα...οποτε ο καθενας αναλογ απρπει αν βρει πως να τεριαξει τους υδατανθρακες τουα ναλογ αμε την προπονηση του...
             αυτο εχω να πω σε σχεση με την κετο ...παντως η κετο ειανι σουπερ σαν διατροφη ,μια χαρα δυναμη προσφερει κανενα μειονεκτημα σε σχεση με τη διατροφη με υδαταντθρακες απλα σαν διαιτα για χασιμο λιπους εκει πασχει γιατι ριχνει πολυ τον μεταβολισμο οταν δνε υαπρχουν υδατανθρακες....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αυτο εχω να πω σε σχεση με την κετο ...παντως η κετο ειανι σουπερ σαν διατροφη ,μια χαρα δυναμη προσφερει κανενα μειονεκτημα σε σχεση με τη διατροφη με υδαταντθρακες *απλα σαν διαιτα για χασιμο λιπους εκει πασχει γιατι ριχνει πολυ τον μεταβολισμο οταν δνε υαπρχουν υδατανθρακες....*


μα γιατι να πασχει...λες ουσιαστικα δλδ οτι χανεις πιο δυσκολα λιπος με κετο?ναι ο 

μεταβολισμος πεφτει μετα απο καποιο σημειο αλλα αυτος ειναι και ενας απο τους 

λογους του refeed που κανεις συνηθως το σ/κ,και επανερχεται.....εγω πιο πριν εκανα 

low carb και απο δευτερα ξεκινησα αυστηρα tkd και εχω χασει μισο κιλο....θελω να πω 

οτι και πριν ημουνα σε διαιτα και εχανα βαρος και συνεχιζω,δεν ειναι να πεις οτι εχασα 

τα πρωτα κιλα-νερα τα ευκολα δλδ..αυτα

----------


## beefmeup

007 κοιτα τι εγραψα..




> σου εγραψα απο πανω οτι το σωμα του καθενος αντιδρα διαφορετικα,αλλα καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται τετοιες πηγες..
> απο κει κ περα ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει.
> *εχω κ αλλο παραδειγμα τον πατερα μου αν θες.
> ναι ειχα σκοπο να δαιμονοποιησω την μαγιονεζα..*


κ κοιτα τι απαντησες..




> *Εντάξει ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει αλλά 2 παραδείγματα δεν μου λένε περισσότερα από τις έρευνες.*


το 2ο παραδειγμα που σου ειπα για την μαγιονεζα ηταν ο πατερας μου...κ η απαντηση σου ηταν πανω σε αυτο..παρακατω μου απαντας για την ινσουλινη.
τα ποστ ειναι εκει,κ οποιος τα διαβαζει ξερει τι διαβαζει..
ακομα κ τα δικα σου ποστ ζοριζεσαι να ερμηνευσεις σωστα :01. ROFL: 

κ μετα με διωρθωνεις πανω σε οτι εγραψες εσυ.. :08. Turtle: 



> *Βιβλιογραφία δεν ζήτησα για τη Hellman's, αλλά για τη σημασία της ποσότητας ινσουλίνης στην μυική ανάπτυξη. Εκτός αν δεν διαβάζεις εσύ τι γράφω στα comments μου*.


αν,ναι??για κοιτα απο πανω :02. Welcome: 

οταν λοιπον ο στοχος μας μας ειναι μονο η δημιουργεια εντυπωσεων,χωρις επιχειρηματα(γιατι μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχεις παραθεσει κανενα στο πα κ απο πανω),εκει καταλειγεις..να γραφεις ο,τι ναναι..

οταν κ ΑΝ βρεις επιστημονικες τεκμηριωσεις για αυτα που υποστηριζεις,να μου τι ποσταρεις να τις συζητησουμε..
γιατι μεχρι τωρα εγω γραφω"*για μεταπροπονητικο μπουστ ινσουλινης με τον pre υ/α*",κ εσυ μου απαντας "*γιατι?*"

γιατι ετσι.
μεχρι να βρεις μια ερευνα που να καταριπτει αυτο που γραφω στην κ να μου την ποσταρεις,λυπησου με φιλε..
*σου απαντησα γιατι καπου απο πανω,κ δεν το δεχεσαι..
αλλα δεν εχεις ουτε τις πηγες να το αποριψεις...αρα τι θες απο μενα τωρα?* :01. Unsure: 
να χαμε να λεγαμε.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εχω μια απορια που μου βγηκε τωρα,τωρα που ειμαι σε κετο τρωω λιγο υ/α στο γευμα πριν την προπονα και τρωω και μελι στο ποστ μαζι με whey(αν δεν πιω το Ιntravol μεσα στην προπονα που εχει 20γρ υ/α)....και η ερωτηση μου ειναι για το εαν σταματαει την κετωση η φρουκτοζη που εχει το μελι,μιας και γεμιζει το γλυκογονο στο συκωτακι

----------


## jimmy007

> δεν ειπες αυτο... αλλα αυτο...
> Δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσει το συκώτι να παράγει *μεγάλες ποσότητες  γλυκόζης από τα αμινοξέα αντί να το κάνει από τα λιπαρά.*
> 
> και εγω σου ποσταρω το παραπανω... ποστ #39...
> οπου σου εξειγω για την gluconeogenesis... οτι απο τα λιπαρα σχεδον μονο το glycerol παει για gluconeogenesis... και παρακατω σου εξειγει γιατι τα fatty acids δεν μπαινουν για gluconeogenesis.... το ιδιο και για το propionate....


Ναι η γλυκερόλη είναι κομμάτι των τριακυλογλυκερολών(κυριότερα αποθηκευτικά λίπη στα τρόφιμα). Οι τριακυλογλυκερόλες περιέχουν 3 λιπαρά οξέα που εστεροποιούνται στις 3 υδροξυλικές ομάδες της γλυκερόλης.
Άρα υπάρχει μεγάλη ποσότητα γλυκερόλης στον οργανισμό μας(εκτός αν το ποσοστό λίπους είναι 1-2%).





> Εαν δεν λαβουμε υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο μας,η ληψη της  πρωτεινης και μονο ειναι αρκετη να βοηθησει στην αναρρωση μιας και *η  γλυκοζη στο αιμα κ η ινσουλινη θα ειναι ηδη σε καποιο επιπεδο απο αυτους  που θα εχουμε παρει πριν την προπονηση*. 			 		
> 
> απλα σου αναφαιρει οτι η ινσουλινη θα ειναι σε καποια επιπεδα απο τους υδατανθρακες πριν την προπονηση...


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ. :03. Thumb up: 




> και τεσπα... οκ εσυ ζητας ερευνες σε σχεση με αυτα που λεει το αρθο.... αν δεις στο τελος του αρθρου εχει 8 references...
> 
> εγω με τη σειρα μου μπορω να εχω ερευνες σε σχεση με αυτα που υποστηριζεις εσυ?


Όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο από την εξεταστική θα παραθέσω..




> 007 κοιτα τι εγραψα..
> 
> 
> 
> κ κοιτα τι απαντησες..
> 
> 
> 
> το 2ο παραδειγμα που σου ειπα για την μαγιονεζα ηταν ο πατερας μου...κ η απαντηση σου ηταν πανω σε αυτο..παρακατω μου απαντας για την ινσουλινη.
> ...


Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι γράφω στα posts μου. Δεν μου έχεις παραθέσει εσύ κάτι που να ανατρέπει αυτά που λέω. Εσύ προσπαθείς με τα σχόλια σου να θίξεις και να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις. Εγώ απλά λέω την γνώμη μου για κάτι που αναφέρεις και δεν είναι αποδεδειγμένο.
Θα παραθέσω πηγές για αυτά που λέω. 
Και προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις την σημασία του διαλόγου στον δρόμο για την κατάκτηση της αλήθειας και μην είσαι τόσο εριστικός απέναντι σε κάποιον που διαφωνεί μαζί σου. Απλά τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό θεωρώ σωστότερο. Το τι κάνεις είναι προφανώς δικό σου θέμα.

Επίσης, η απάντηση "έτσι" στο γιατί να θέλουμε ανεβασμένη ινσουλίνη δεν νομίζω ότι καλύπτει κανέναν. Ο Μήτσος (Devil) τουλάχιστον απαντάει με πηγές. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

The results of this study have important implications for
the treatment of obesity with VLCDs. First, it suggests that
the composition of VLCDs is not an important factor in the
mobilization and oxidation of body fat. Therefore, this
outcome variable is not useful in determining the optimal
composition of VLCDs. Second, this study showed that the
rate of gluconeogenesis from glycerol during treatment with
VLCDs is small. *This finding implies that, as in starvation,
amino acids are the major gluconeogenic precursors during
treatment with VLCDs. Indeed, the plasma alanine concentration
(Table 1) and protein oxidation (Table 2) data
suggest that gluconeogenesis from amino acids was still
prominent in both VLCD groups even after 28 days of
treatment.* Finally, since there were no differences in
hepatic glucose output while the plasma glucose and
alanine concentrations were lower in the ketogenic than in
nonketogenic VLCD groups, it appears that the rate of
gluconeogenesis from amino acids was higher in the ketogenie
group, but barely enough to maintain a normal
plasma glucose concentration. Therefore, taken together,
our results indicate that the nonketogenic VLCD used in
this study was superior to the ketogenic VLCD in maintaining
normal plasma glucose concentration and promoting
protein sparing.


http://www.canibaisereis.com/downloa...zquez-1994.pdf

----------


## jimmy007

> The results of this study have important implications for
> the treatment of obesity with VLCDs. First, it suggests that
> the composition of VLCDs is not an important factor in the
> mobilization and oxidation of body fat. Therefore, this
> outcome variable is not useful in determining the optimal
> composition of VLCDs. Second, this study showed that the
> rate of gluconeogenesis from glycerol during treatment with
> VLCDs is small. *This finding implies that, as in starvation,
> amino acids are the major gluconeogenic precursors during
> ...


Aυτό είναι όντως κάτι που υποστηρίζει τεκμηριωμένα αυτό που λέτε για μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή των αμινοξέων.

----------


## GRF

Ρε μάγκες, γιατί δε γράφετε πουθενά ότι το "άρθρο" που πασάρετε για δικό σας και δέχεστε και "μπράβο" αδιαμαρτύρητα είναι λέξη προς λέξη μετάφραση-αντιγραφή άρθρου από το βιβλίο του Lyle McDonald, και μάλιστα δε το αναφέρετε αυτό πουθενά;

Δεν ξέρω, εγώ είμαι πάλι ο υπερβολικός; Μπήκα να γράψω ένα μπράβο αλλά ξενερώνω όταν υποτιμάται η νοημοσύνη μου.

----------


## Devil

> Ρε μάγκες, γιατί δε γράφετε πουθενά ότι το "άρθρο" που πασάρετε για δικό σας και δέχεστε και "μπράβο" αδιαμαρτύρητα είναι λέξη προς λέξη μετάφραση-αντιγραφή άρθρου από το βιβλίο του Lyle McDonald, και μάλιστα δε το αναφέρετε αυτό πουθενά;
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, εγώ είμαι πάλι ο υπερβολικός; Μπήκα να γράψω ένα μπράβο αλλά ξενερώνω όταν υποτιμάται η νοημοσύνη μου.


μαλιστα.... ξερεις καλα οτι δεν μπηκες να γραψεις ενα μπραβο... 

ναι το 90% απο το αρθρο ειναι απο το βιβλιο του lyle mcd ειναι αληθεια αυτο... και εχεις απολυτο δικιο ειναι @@κια που δεν το γραψαμε....

απο εκει και περα δεν λεω καπου οτι ειναι δικο μου.... λογικα δεν το λεει καπου και ο beef...την μεταφραση καναμε και μερικες προσθηκες που δεν ειδες λογικα...

το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει ανεβει μισο.... λειπει ενα αρκετα μεγαλο κομματι ακομα που δεν ειναι του lyle.... αλλα και αυτο ειναι γραμμενο απο διαφορα κομματια που βρηκα στο νετ και θεωρησα οτι καλο ειναι να μεταφραστουν και στα ελληνικα (καπως ετσι πηρα και το κομματι του lyle...)

οποτε ακου τι γινετε..... περιμενε μερικες μερες.... ανεβαζουμε και το υπολοιπο κομματι και μετα μπαινεις εσυ και ποσταρεις απο ποιον το εχουμε παρει....

----------


## den23

> σε λιγο θα μπει και αλλο ενα αρθρο για το πως φτιαχνουμε μια κετο....


ενα γενικο πλανο θα ηταν καλο  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εχει κανεις υποψην του ποσα κιλα χανει καποιος στο περιπου καθε βδομαδα?απο Δευτερα εχω χασει σχεδον 2 κιλα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ,πριν λιγο ζυγιστηκα

----------


## jimmy007

> εχει κανεις υποψην του ποσα κιλα χανει καποιος στο περιπου καθε βδομαδα?απο Δευτερα εχω χασει σχεδον 2 κιλα,πριν λιγο ζυγιστηκα


Στην αρχή αρκετά γρήγορα επειδή χάνεις τα υγρά που κρατάει το γλυκογόνο. Μετά εξαρτάται από το θερμιδικό έλλειμα..

----------


## geo28

> εχει κανεις υποψην του ποσα κιλα χανει καποιος στο περιπου καθε βδομαδα?απο Δευτερα εχω χασει σχεδον 2 κιλα,πριν λιγο ζυγιστηκα


και γω στα ιδια,απο την παρασκευη εχω χασει 1,5-2κιλα...να ρωτησω,στην tkd to recarb καθε 7-12 μερες  πρεπει να ειναι πιο light απο αυτο της κανονικης κετο?θελω επειγοντως λιγο υδατανθρακα,αν και εχω κοψει αρκετα  νιωθω φλαταρισμενος ρε γαμωτο,εχω χασει και ενα εκατοστο απ το χερι,καλα κρασια..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> και γω στα ιδια,απο την παρασκευη εχω χασει 1,5-2κιλα...να ρωτησω,στην tkd to recarb καθε 7-12 μερες  πρεπει να ειναι πιο light απο αυτο της κανονικης κετο?θελω επειγοντως λιγο υδατανθρακα,αν και εχω κοψει αρκετα  νιωθω φλαταρισμενος ρε γαμωτο,εχω χασει και ενα εκατοστο απ το χερι,καλα κρασια..


γενικα το recarb στην tkd ειναι πιο normal απο αυτο στην ckd....μετα εξαρταται και απο το ποσο extreme ειναι η διατροφη σου....εμενα μου φανηκε παραξενο και ρωτησα γτ ημουνα ηδη πριν σε low carb και μετα μπηκα σε tkd...δλδ ειχα χασει ηδη γυρω στα 4 κιλα με low carb...γιαυτο :02. Shock:

----------


## geo28

> γενικα το recarb στην tkd ειναι πιο normal απο αυτο στην ckd....μετα εξαρταται και απο το ποσο extreme ειναι η διατροφη σου....εμενα μου φανηκε παραξενο και ρωτησα γτ ημουνα ηδη πριν σε low carb και μετα μπηκα σε tkd...δλδ ειχα χασει ηδη γυρω στα 4 κιλα με low carb...γιαυτο


  καλα δε νομιζω να χουν και μεγαλες διαφορες..τa 50-100 gr υ/α μον ο τς μερες προπονησης ουτε καν τα νιωθω...απο θεμα φλαταρισματος πως πας?ειδικα τα πρωινα εγω εχω ενα θεμα.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλα δε νομιζω να χουν και μεγαλες διαφορες..τa 50-100 gr υ/α μον ο τς μερες προπονησης ουτε καν τα νιωθω...απο θεμα φλαταρισματος πως πας?ειδικα τα πρωινα εγω εχω ενα θεμα..


να εισαι κομμενος δλδ?κουραση?δεν εχω τετοια...ειμαι gg

----------


## Devil

> να εισαι κομμενος δλδ?κουραση?δεν εχω τετοια...ειμαι gg


να μην ειναι ''πρισμενοι'' οι μυς λογικα εννοει....

----------


## geo28

> να μην ειναι ''πρισμενοι'' οι μυς λογικα εννοει....


 yep..δεν ειναι λογικη παρενεργεια οταν εκμηδενιζεις σχεδον τους υ/α?

----------


## Devil

> yep..δεν ειναι λογικη παρενεργεια οταν εκμηδενιζεις σχεδον τους υ/α?


ναι λογικο ειναι να εισαι flat.... 

εκει μπαινει και η χρηση της γλυκερινης στη μεση :01. Wink: 

βεβαια μερικη λενε οτι μπορει να σε πεταξει εκτος κετοσης.... αλλα σε μικρες ποσοτητες δεν νομιζω οτι το κανει....

----------


## jimmy007

> ναι λογικο ειναι να εισαι flat.... 
> 
> εκει μπαινει και η χρηση της γλυκερινης στη μεση
> 
> *βεβαια μερικη λενε οτι μπορει να σε πεταξει εκτος κετοσης..*.. αλλα σε μικρες ποσοτητες δεν νομιζω οτι το κανει....


Καταρχάς ορθογραφία... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Γιατί να μειώσει την παραγωγή κετονών η γλυκερίνη?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> να μην ειναι ''πρισμενοι'' οι μυς λογικα εννοει....





> yep..δεν ειναι λογικη παρενεργεια οταν εκμηδενιζεις σχεδον τους υ/α?


αααα...ε ναι στα χερια λιγο μου φαινεται εχω πεσει...παιζει να χω χασει και κατι ψιλα,αλλα 

μικρο το κακο...θα παω να τα χτυπησω αυριο και θα επανελθουν :01. Mr. Green: ....το V της πλατης

παντως και τα τραπεζια  φαινονται καλυτερα,ειδικα η πλατη(εχει ξεθολωσει αρκετα και συνεχιζει)...ενας λογος ειναι και το 

οτι οσο χανω κιλα(που χανω τρελα γρηγορα) μικραινει και η μεση μου

----------


## Devil

> Καταρχάς *ορθογραφία*...
> Γιατί να μειώσει την παραγωγή κετονών η γλυκερίνη?


δεν το ξερω αυτο στο χωριο μου... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

για τον λογο που λεγαμε πιο πανω.... gluconeogenesis... 
σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες λογικα θα εχει προβλημα....  με κανα 30γρ δεν νομιζω βεβαια να παιζει θεμα... αλλα σε μεγαλητερες ποσοτητες που φτανουν καποιοι λογικα ναι...

----------


## jimmy007

> δεν το ξερω αυτο στο χωριο μου...
> 
> για τον λογο που λεγαμε πιο πανω.... gluconeogenesis... 
> σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες λογικα θα εχει προβλημα....  με κανα 30γρ δεν νομιζω βεβαια να παιζει θεμα... αλλα σε μεγαλητερες ποσοτητες που φτανουν καποιοι λογικα ναι...


Nαι αλλά τι ποσότητα να φτάσουν δηλαδή? Πάνω από 30 γρ? Αν και λογικά και στα 30 γρ κάτι θα γίνεται από γλυκονεογένεση αλλά χωρίς ορατό αποτέλεσμα..

----------


## Devil

> Nαι αλλά τι ποσότητα να φτάσουν δηλαδή? Πάνω από 30 γρ? Αν και λογικά και στα 30 γρ κάτι θα γίνεται από γλυκονεογένεση αλλά χωρίς ορατό αποτέλεσμα..


και 100γρ εχω δει.... αν και μου φαινετε υπερβολικο, υπαρχουν ατομα που παιρνουν και τοσο...

καλα σιγουρα κατι θα γινετε αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγα για να σε πεταξουν εκτος κετοσης...

----------


## jimmy007

> και 100γρ εχω δει.... αν και μου φαινετε υπερβολικο, υπαρχουν ατομα που παιρνουν και τοσο...
> 
> καλα σιγουρα κατι θα γινετε αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγα για να σε πεταξουν εκτος κετοσης...


Ναι σίγουρα. Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή θα υπάρχουν γλυκερόλες θα χρησιμοποιηθεί *αναγκαστικά* μεγάλη ποσότητα από αυτές για την παραγωγή γλυκόζης.

----------


## Devil

> Ναι σίγουρα. Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή θα υπάρχουν γλυκερόλες θα χρησιμοποιηθεί *αναγκαστικά* μεγάλη ποσότητα από αυτές για την παραγωγή γλυκόζης.


μου λες αυτο που σου ειπα πριν.... :01. Wink: 

η διαφορα ειναι οτι τωρα εχουμε και εξωγενη χορηγηση συν την ενδογενη παραγωγη.... οπου δεν ξερω πως μπορει να επειρασει την κετοση..

----------


## geo28

παιζει το ψωμι που εχουν τα μπιφεκια που τρωω  να επηρρεαζουν την κετωση?

----------


## gmalamos

> παιζει το ψωμι που εχουν τα μπιφεκια που τρωω  να επηρρεαζουν την κετωση?


Ε ενταξει και γω κετωση κανω..Αλλα δεν νομιζω να επηρεαζει τοσο πολυ.

1)Στα μπιφτεκια εχω ψωμι ολικης.
2)Ε δεν τρωω και καθε μερα μπιφτεκια.

Οποτε μν σε αγχωνει..Ποσο καιρο κανεις??

----------


## lef

εγω εχω στο γευμα μου μετα την προπονηση μπιφτεκια αλλα με βρωμη
10-15γρ πεφτει στο περιπου σε καθε μπιφτεκι οποτε κλαιν
αληθεια εσεις τι τρωτε στο μεταπρονητικο γευμα?

----------


## gmalamos

> εγω εχω στο γευμα μου μετα την προπονηση μπιφτεκια αλλα με βρωμη
> 10-15γρ πεφτει στο περιπου σε καθε μπιφτεκι οποτε κλαιν
> αληθεια εσεις τι τρωτε στο μεταπρονητικο γευμα?


Εγω μονο πρωτεινη..

----------


## geo28

> Ε ενταξει και γω κετωση κανω..Αλλα δεν νομιζω να επηρεαζει τοσο πολυ.
> 
> 1)Στα μπιφτεκια εχω ψωμι ολικης.
> 2)Ε δεν τρωω και καθε μερα μπιφτεκια.
> 
> Οποτε μν σε αγχωνει..Ποσο καιρο κανεις??


2 βδομαδες κανω,και τρωω γυρω στα 250 γρ μπιφτεκι καθε μερα,αλλα νταξει δε νομιζω να επηρρεαζει....αυριο to πρωτο  refeed δε θα μεινει παγωτο που να μη φαω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> μου λες αυτο που σου ειπα πριν....
> 
> η διαφορα ειναι οτι τωρα εχουμε και εξωγενη χορηγηση συν την ενδογενη παραγωγη.... οπου δεν ξερω πως μπορει να επειρασει την κετοση..


'Οχι εντάξει δεν είπα ότι διαφωνούμε σε κάτι ρε..... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
Απλά το επισήμανα.

----------


## beatshooter

> καλα μην το γελας,εχω ενα φιλο που το κανει αυτο..
> βεβαια δεν ειναι κ η καλυτερη επιλογη,υπαρχουν πολλες πηγες καλων λιπαρων εκει εξω.


Για πες ρε Μπιφ μερικες τροφες με καλα λιπαρα(εκτος ψαρικα και αμυγδαλα)  :01. Smile:

----------


## beatshooter

> απλα το εδωσα σαν παραδειγμα επειδη καποιες τροφες π.χ μαγιονεζα,λαδια, ελιες,βουτηρο. ειναι πηγες καθαρες για λιπαρα. δηλαδη που δεν περιεχουν μεσα πρωτεινες και υδατ αλλα ΜΟΝΟ λιπαρα. οι ξηροι καρποι εχουν μεσα υδατ κ πρωτ. πραγμα που σημαινει οτι αφου καταναλονουμε υδατ στη ΣΚΔ μονο πριν κ μετα τη προπονηση. θα πρεπει να τρομε κ εκει τα συνδιασμενα...


Σωστη η ερωτηση σου να δουμε ποιες τροφες εχουν κυριως μονο λιπαρα ωστε να τις βαλουμε σε κετο διαιτα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beatshooter

Και για πιο γενικη ερωτηση:συνισταται η κετωση οταν κανεις χειρονακτικη ορθοστατικη εργασια για αρκετες ωρες?Συν προπονηση.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Για πες ρε Μπιφ μερικες τροφες με καλα λιπαρα(εκτος ψαρικα και αμυγδαλα)


ελαιολαδο,αβοκαντο,ταχινι

----------


## gmalamos

> ελαιολαδο,αβοκαντο,ταχινι


+αυγα

----------


## Littlejohn

Θέλω να προσθέσω ότι σε μια κετογενική δίαιτα, τα λιπαρά δεν είναι κατ`ανάγκη να είναι αποκλειστικά καλά λιπαρά. Οι κετογενικές δίαιτες δουλέυουν φανταστικά με όλα τα λίπη.

Αυτό και μόνο ανεβάζει σημαντικά τον αριθμό των τροφών που μπορούμε να καταναλώσουμε. Και σε γενικές γραμμές μια κετογενική διαίτα μπορεί να είναι πιο πολύ πιο ``ενδιαφέρουσα`` γευστικά και σου δίνει μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στην επιλογή, από μια καθαρή δίαιτα low carb (λόγου χάρη). 

Δεν λέω να πέσετε με τα μούτρα στα τηγανητά και στο μπέικον, αλλά τροφές όπως κοτόπουλο (όλα τα μέρη), κόκκινο κρέας (όλων των ειδών), αυγά (με τους κρόκους) κτλ. είναι must.

-------------------------

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω, ότι προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ σημαντικό το re-feed. Και όχι μόνο δεν το θεωρώ σημαντικό, αλλά συνάμα το θεωρώ και ζημιογόνο. Ο οργανισμός μας για να μπει σε κέτωση χρειάζεται κάποιες μέρες. Για κάποιους μπορεί να είναι 2-3 μέρες, για άλλους μπορεί να 7-8 μέρες. Σε γενικές γραμμές χρειαζόμαστε 3-4 μέρες για να αρχίσει η παραγωγή κετώνων και άλλες περίπου 4μέρες για να μπουμε σε πλήρη κέτωση (που είναι και ο στόχος μας). Άυτό αμέσως μας δείχνει ότι η κέτο διαίτα μας, αρχίζει και δουλεύει όπως πρέπει (σαν κέτο) μετά από 7 μέρες (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση). 

Οπότε με ένα re-feed πάνω στις 7μέρες, έχουμε ουσιαστικά διαλύσει την δίαιτα, πρίν ακόμα προλάβει να αρχίσει να δουλεύει. Η μεγαλύτερη επίπτωση σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι ότι θα είστε συνέχεια κουρασμένοι, με άδειες ``μπαταρίες`` και πεινασμένοι, θα κάιτε ελάχιστο λίπος και συγχρόνως θα υπάρχει και απώλεια μυικού ιστού.

Με ένα re-feed κάθε 10-12 μέρες υπονομεύετε την κέτο, αφού ουσιαστικά η δίαιτα θα δουλεύει μόνο για 3 μέρες σε κάθε κύκλο. OUch!! Και πάλι, εκεί που θα αρχίσετε να νιώθετε καλά, μετά το re-feed θα επέρχετε κούραση και πείνα.

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους, προτείνω re-feed μόνο 1 φορά τον μήνα ή και καθόλου (για τους σκληροπυρηνικούς  :01. Wink:  )...

ΥΓ... Στην κέτο δίαιτα το σώμα μας δουλεύει πολύ διαφορετικά, απ`ότι δουλεύει με δίαιτες που βασίζονται στην χαμηλή πρόσληψη υδατανθράκων, όπου το re-feed/carb load είναι επεβεβλημένα.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

litlejohn  συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες για τα λιπαρα στην κετο...αλαλ σιγουρα τα ακαλ λιπαρα βοηθουν και περαιτερω την υγεια...οσο για το ριφιντ που λες...κατι μια αποψη ειναι σωστο...αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι οταν καπιος κανει ριφιντ δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι μια μερα αρκει ενα μεγαλο γευμα με υδατανθρακες[200-300-400 γρ υδατανθρακα] ανεβαζει και τη λεπτινη και βοηθαει και το θυροειδη να δουλευει πιο γρηγορα...στην κετο δστυχως και αυτο ειναι σιγουρο οτι ο μεταβολισμος πεφτει και πεφτει αρκετα επειδη δεν τρωμε υδατανθρακες...σιγουρα παλι λιπωνεις δυσκολα αλλα εαν το παρακανουμε με τα λιπαρα βαζουμε για πλακα λιπος.[εγω περσυ οταν ετρωγα 200 -220 γρ λιπους καθε μερα εβαζα λιπος αρκετο χωρις να τρωω υδατνθρακες,]..εγω θεωρω εστω ενα 200 γρ υδατανθρακα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα ή καθε 4 μερες[αυτο αναλογα με το ποσο λεπτος ειναι καπιος και τι προπονηση κανει] στο τελευταιο γευμα μιας μερας χρειαζεται γι αυτο το λογω κυριως οχι για γλυκογονα και τετια,σε αυτο δεν ειναι αναγκαιο...το γλυκογονο δεν ξεγεμιζει ποτε ολοκληρωτικα το να παραγεμισει ομως ειναι πιο ευκολο....

----------


## deluxe

Εχει παραπανω απο μηνα που εχω περιορισει αρκετα τους υδατανθρακες. Τρωω μονο στο πρωϊνο βρωμη με γαλα μαζι με myofusion και κανενα φρουτο και μετα την προπονηση που πινω το waxy. Ισως φαω και καμμια ρυζογκοφρετα σε καποιο γευμα.

Τι μπορω να κανω με το πρωϊνο; Να τρωω σκετη βρωμη με νερο; Τα φρουτα θα τα πεταξω.

Επισης πειραζει που πινω waxy μετα την προπονηση; Εχω και δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρινη, αλλα τα αφηνω για τις περιοδους ογκου. Μπορω να πινω και μια δοση waxy πριν την προπονηση; 

Θελω να χασω οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο λιπος και να φανει το 6-pack μου. Καποιες μικρες λεπτομερειες πρεπει να προσεξω και θα το επιτυχω!

----------


## pepeismenos karga

ντελουξ εαν κανεις κετο κανονικη τοτε δεν επιτρεπεται υδατανθρακας....οποτε ουτε βρωμη,ουτε ,φρουτα,ουτε γουαξυ ουτε ζαχαρες ουτε τιποτα...μονο σαλατες πρασινες και αυτες με σχετικο μετρο...
             εαν θες να κανεις στοχευμενη κετο...τοτε πριν την προπονηση πινε γουαξ λη τρωγε φρουτα ή βρωμη....και οχι αλλες ωρες...το πρωι φαε ολοκληρα αυγα...εαν μμειωσεις τον υδατανθρακα πρπει να αυξησεις τα λιπαρα...

----------


## Littlejohn

> litlejohn  συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες για τα λιπαρα στην κετο...αλαλ σιγουρα τα ακαλ λιπαρα βοηθουν και περαιτερω την υγεια...οσο για το ριφιντ που λες...κατι μια αποψη ειναι σωστο...αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι οταν καπιος κανει ριφιντ δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι μια μερα αρκει ενα μεγαλο γευμα με υδατανθρακες[200-300-400 γρ υδατανθρακα] ανεβαζει και τη λεπτινη και βοηθαει και το θυροειδη να δουλευει πιο γρηγορα...στην κετο δστυχως και αυτο ειναι σιγουρο οτι ο μεταβολισμος πεφτει και πεφτει αρκετα επειδη δεν τρωμε υδατανθρακες...σιγουρα παλι λιπωνεις δυσκολα αλλα εαν το παρακανουμε με τα λιπαρα βαζουμε για πλακα λιπος.[εγω περσυ οταν ετρωγα 200 -220 γρ λιπους καθε μερα εβαζα λιπος αρκετο χωρις να τρωω υδατνθρακες,]..εγω θεωρω εστω ενα 200 γρ υδατανθρακα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα ή καθε 4 μερες[αυτο αναλογα με το ποσο λεπτος ειναι καπιος και τι προπονηση κανει] στο τελευταιο γευμα μιας μερας χρειαζεται γι αυτο το λογω κυριως οχι για γλυκογονα και τετια,σε αυτο δεν ειναι αναγκαιο...το γλυκογονο δεν ξεγεμιζει ποτε ολοκληρωτικα το να παραγεμισει ομως ειναι πιο ευκολο....


Συμφωνώ στο θέμα του θυροειδή, αλλά η λεπτίνη δεν ανεβαίνει με μόνο ένα re-feed. Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον μια εβδομάδα με μεσαία-υψηλή πρόσληψη υδατάνθρακα για να αρχίσει η παραγωγή αυτής της ορμόνης.
Επίσης μου ακούγεται παράξενο που γράφεις ότι λιπώνεις εύκολα όταν ξεφεύγεις στα λίπη. Η κέτο είναι γνωστή σαν διατροφή που δεν σε λιπώνει, ακόμα και όταν είσαι υπερθερμιδικά. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές τα βασικότερα μειονεκτήματα της κέτο, είναι... δύσκολη στο να την φέρεις στα μέτρα σου και να την κάνεις να δουλεύει πάνω σου. Αν δεν την κάνεις σωστά (κακός υπολογισμός μακροσυστατικών και αναλογιών), χάνεις σημαντικά σε ενέργεια/δύναμη, ρίχνεις τον μεταβολισμό σου και στέλνεις τριγλυκερίδια και χοληστερίνη στο θεό.

----------


## beefmeup

> Συμφωνώ στο θέμα του θυροειδή, αλλά η λεπτίνη δεν ανεβαίνει με μόνο ένα re-feed. Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον μια εβδομάδα με μεσαία-υψηλή πρόσληψη υδατάνθρακα για να αρχίσει η παραγωγή αυτής της ορμόνης.


γιατι ετσι?νομιζα οτι σε περιοδους κετο/νηστειας ενα καλο refeed μιας μερας σου ανεβαζει την λεπτινη..




> Επίσης μου ακούγεται παράξενο που γράφεις ότι λιπώνεις εύκολα όταν ξεφεύγεις στα λίπη. Η κέτο είναι γνωστή σαν διατροφή που δεν σε λιπώνει, ακόμα και όταν είσαι υπερθερμιδικά.


παλι εδω μιας κ το αναφερεις αν μπορεις θα ηθελα την γνωμη σου..
για πιο λογο δλδ δεν σε λιπωνει ακομα κ υπερθερμιδικα?

----------


## pepeismenos karga

μα εννοειται πως λιπωνει καπιος και σε κετο...εαν καπιος τρωει ας πουμε 500 γραμμαρια λιπους την ημερα επειδη δεν τρωει υδατανθρακες δεν θα βαλλει λιπος??το λιπος αργει και να μεταβολιστει,κανει και πιο αργο το μεταβολισμο και ετσι βαζεις και λιπος [εαν το παρακανεις]
   εγω ας πουμε εβαζα λιπος στα 200-220 γρ καθε μερα εβαζα λιπος...ειχα πιο μετριο μεταβολισμο και με την κετο μου τον εριξε κιαλλο...αντιθετα ενα φιλαρακι μου εκτομορφο εκανε κετο και εβαζε λιπος απο 300 και πανω...ετρωγε καθε μερα 3 κουτια αμυγδαλα...τοτε αρχισε να ψιλοβαζει λιπος...οποτε ειναι και αναλογα το μεταβολισμο και εαν το παρακανεις και ολα μαζι...δεν μιλαω οτι γινεται σε ολους απλα εφερα παραδειγμα εμενα...
      οσο για τα τριγλυκεριδια και τη χοληστερινη ειχα τα καλυτερα αιματολογικα αποτελεσματα τρωγωντας 200-220 γρ λιπαραων καθε μερα...χοληστερινη 130 και τριγλυκεριδια 35....οταν ειχα πει τι τρωω στην αιματολογο κοντεψε να παθει η ιδια χοληστερινη χεχεχεχεεχεχεχε...εγω μεταβολιζω πολυ καλα τα λιπαρα σε σχεση με τον υδατανθρακα...και εχω δει με βοηθανε και στην υγεια...

----------


## pepeismenos karga

η λεπτινη αποτι ξερω με ενα ριφιντ μονο μενει ανεβασμενη ενα 24 ωρο καπου ειχα διαβασει[σεν ξερω βιβλιογραφιες και τετοια σορρυ]...μετα ξαναεπανερχεται...οποτε μαλλον δικιο εχει ο litlejohn γι ανα την εχεις ανεβασμενη μια βδομαδα πρπει να τρως και λιγους καθημερινα...

----------


## beefmeup

> η λεπτινη αποτι ξερω με ενα ριφιντ μονο μενει ανεβασμενη ενα 24 ωρο καπου ειχα διαβασει[σεν ξερω βιβλιογραφιες και τετοια σορρυ]...μετα ξαναεπανερχεται...οποτε μαλλον δικιο εχει ο litlejohn γι ανα την εχεις ανεβασμενη μια βδομαδα πρπει να τρως και λιγους καθημερινα...


μητσο αν καταλαβα καλα δεν γραφει αυτο που λες εδω,αλλα οτι για να ανεβει,δεν σου αρκει μονο ενα ημερισιο ρηφηντ γιαυτο ρωταω..




> Συμφωνώ στο θέμα του θυροειδή,* αλλά η λεπτίνη  δεν ανεβαίνει με μόνο ένα re-feed. Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον μια εβδομάδα  με μεσαία-υψηλή πρόσληψη υδατάνθρακα για να αρχίσει η παραγωγή αυτής της  ορμόνης.*

----------


## pepeismenos karga

ουπς εχεις δικιο....αλλο λειι...αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι στεκει κατι τετιο...δηλαδη εαν εχεις να φας υδατανθρακα ενα μηνα και φας σε μια μερα 1 κιλο δεν θα νεβει η λεπτινη καθολου??ε τοτε δεν εχει νοημα το ριφιντ...εαν ισχιει κατι τετιο βεβαια...αλλα ο παλουμπο ας πουμε λειι οτι με ενα τσιτ την βδομαδα ειναι αναγκαιο για να ανεβει η λεπτινη.το τ3,να γεμισει το γλυκογονο....

----------


## beefmeup

> ουπς εχεις δικιο....αλλο λειι...αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι στεκει κατι τετιο...δηλαδη εαν εχεις να φας υδατανθρακα ενα μηνα και φας σε μια μερα 1 κιλο δεν θα νεβει η λεπτινη καθολου??ε τοτε δεν εχει νοημα το ριφιντ...εαν ισχιει κατι τετιο βεβαια...αλλα ο παλουμπο ας πουμε λειι οτι με ενα τσιτ την βδομαδα ειναι αναγκαιο για να ανεβει η λεπτινη.το τ3,να γεμισει το γλυκογονο....


ναι γιατι η παραγωγη λεπτινης εχει να κανει με την ινσουλινη στο σωμα..οταν ανεβαινει η ινσουλινη αυξανεται κ η παραγωγη λεπτινης..
για να ανεβασεις την ινσουλινη σε κετο θες μονο ενα καλο τσητ.

----------


## deluxe

Και το πρωι τι θα τρωμε; Μονο αυγα με κανα κροκο; Τι αλλο μπορουμε να βαλουμε; Αντε και κανενα σεικερ πρωτεϊνης.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Και το πρωι τι θα τρωμε; Μονο αυγα με κανα κροκο; Τι αλλο μπορουμε να βαλουμε; Αντε και κανενα σεικερ πρωτεϊνης.


εγω τρωω αμυγδαλα και ταχινι

----------


## deluxe

Καλη ιδεα το ταχινι! Στα 100γρ εχει μονο 2,5γρ υδατανθρακα αυτο που εχω! Οι εδωδιμες ειναι δε πειραζουν ετσι; Γιατι εχει 25γρ στα 100!

Και θα πινω και κανενα σεικερ πρωτεϊνη ή θα τρωω ασπραδια με κανα κροκαδι.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Καλη ιδεα το ταχινι! Στα 100γρ εχει μονο 2,5γρ υδατανθρακα αυτο που εχω! Οι εδωδιμες ειναι δε πειραζουν ετσι; Γιατι εχει 25γρ στα 100!
> 
> Και θα πινω και κανενα σεικερ πρωτεϊνη ή θα τρωω ασπραδια με κανα κροκαδι.


νταξ δε χρειαζεται να φας 100γρ ταχινι σε μια μερα....εγω τρωω το πολυ 4 κουταλακια 

του γλυκου...γενικα αποφευγω τις μεγαλες ποσοτητες φυτικων ινων και τα 25γρ τα 

θεωρω πολλα...το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει εμεις οι 2 κιολας αν θυμαμαι καλα και ειχα 

αναφερει τους λογους...οπως νομιζει τωρα ο καθενας

----------


## jGod

ρε παιδια γραψτε τροφες καταλληλες..!
εγω χρησιμοποιω: αυγα ολοκληρα,αμυγδαλα πολλα(αν και εχουν 20γρ. υδ/θρακες στα 100...) ελαιολαδο,σησαμελαιο,κοτα,ψαρια,πρωτεινη σκονη, ελιες ...συμπληρωστε!
φετα τυρι...ζαμπον τετοια μπορουμε να φαμε φουλ?ποσα τρανς?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ρε παιδια γραψτε τροφες καταλληλες..!
> εγω χρησιμοποιω: αυγα ολοκληρα,αμυγδαλα πολλα(αν και εχουν 20γρ. υδ/θρακες στα 100...) ελαιολαδο,σησαμελαιο,κοτα,ψαρια,πρωτεινη σκονη, ελιες ...συμπληρωστε!
> φετα τυρι...ζαμπον τετοια μπορουμε να φαμε φουλ?ποσα τρανς?


φαε τρανς ρεεεεεεεε

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι, το ταχινι δεν ειναι καταλληλο; Με 2,5γρ στα 100, με μια κουταλια που τρωω δε παιρνω ουτε 1γρ υδατανθρακα! Μια χαρα ειναι για κετογενικη διατροφη. Βεβαια θελει και το καταλληλο ταχινι. Αυτο που παιρνω παρασκευαζεται απο "ΑΦΟΙ ΧΑΪΤΟΓΛΟΥ" και απο γευση ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει σε ταχινι στη ζωη μου!

Απλα απολαυστε!

http://www.sesame.gr/main/tahiniprebiotikes.htm

----------


## tolis93

> Γιατι, το ταχινι δεν ειναι καταλληλο; Με 2,5γρ στα 100, με μια κουταλια που τρωω δε παιρνω ουτε 1γρ υδατανθρακα! Μια χαρα ειναι για κετογενικη διατροφη. Βεβαια θελει και το καταλληλο ταχινι. Αυτο που παιρνω παρασκευαζεται απο "ΑΦΟΙ ΧΑΪΤΟΓΛΟΥ" και απο γευση ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει σε ταχινι στη ζωη μου!
> 
> Απλα απολαυστε!
> 
> http://www.sesame.gr/main/tahiniprebiotikes.htm


απο που το παιρνεις αυτο?μπηκα κ εγω σε κετο αλλα με 11 γρ υδ στα 100 το ταχινι π παιρνω ε δε πολυβοηθαει.εχω βρει κ με 1 γρ υδ αλλα οκ 4 ευρω τα 300 γρ δε πολυσυμφερει μιας κ το καταναλωνω με τη κουταλα της σουπας :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

^ Ταχινι απο μακρο, στα 100γρ εχει 0.7γρ υδ/κα. Και απο τιμη 1,40ευρω τα 300γρ. Οταν πηγαινω παιρνω καμια 10αρια να εχω.

----------


## tolis93

> ^ Ταχινι απο μακρο, στα 100γρ εχει 0.7γρ υδ/κα. Και απο τιμη 1,40ευρω τα 300γρ. Οταν πηγαινω παιρνω καμια 10αρια να εχω.


πλακα κανεις τωρα...εφυγα για μακρο δε κανω πλακα...πεταγομαι!!!

----------


## George007

τι ειναι το μαρκο?

----------


## Eddie

> τι ειναι το μαρκο?


Μακρο,μαρκετ ειναι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> τι ειναι το μαρκο?


 ειναι κατι σαν τα σουπερμαρκετ της αμερικης.γερμανικο ειναι.στη παλληνη υπαρχει αν μενεις αθηνα.πρεπει να εχεις καταστημα ομως.πας βγαζεις καρτα μελους με αφμ κ κατι δελτια του καταστηματος σου δε ξερω τι ακριβως.και ψωνιζεις απο εκει και καλα για το καταστημα σου και εχει αλλες ποσοτητες και τιμες.δλδ βρισκεις 10κιλη μερεντα.5 κιλα μελια.20κιλες συσκευασιες κοτοπουλα.2κιλες μουσταρδες κτλπ κτλπ κτλπ.κ οι τιμες ειναι αρκετα χαμηλοτερες απο κανονικα σουπερμαρκετ.εγω περιμενω να παω πως και πως παλι(απλα θελει να εχεις χρονο αν μενεις κ κανα 20λεπτο μακρια..) να παρω ψωνια για ολο το 2μηνο :01. Mr. Green:  παντως για κρεατα.κ δε ξανα βγαινω οφ φτανει :01. Mr. Green:  συμφερει βαρβακειος αγορα πιο πολυ και απο το μακρο.μακρο συμφερει για συσκευασμενα προιοντα παρα πολυ.

----------


## rey1989

άρχισαν και μου μπαίνουν ιδέες!! .. :01. Smile: 
το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν ξέρω ποσοστό λίπους , πρέπει να κάνω μια λιπομέτρηση να ξέρω που βρίσκομαι πρώτα.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> άρχισαν και μου μπαίνουν ιδέες!! ..
> το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν ξέρω ποσοστό λίπους , πρέπει να κάνω μια λιπομέτρηση να ξέρω που βρίσκομαι πρώτα..


ρευ η κετο ειναι για πολυ εξιδικευμενες περιπτωσεις κ οταν εχεις 10-12 % λιπος.και δε λειτουργει κ σε ολους.συν οτι σου ριχνει το μεταβολισμο.το κανουν συνηθως για να σπασουν πλατω η οταν πανε απο ογκ οσε γραμμωση αλλα με 12% ποσοστο λιπους σε ογκο,ωστε να ξανα πανε στο 7-8%.δε θα στη συνηστουσα.οχι ακομα

----------


## rey1989

οκ τοτε , κάθομαι στα αυγά μου προς το παρών  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

οποτε με οσα διαβασα εβγαλα το συμπερασμα οτι παιζει να μη μπαινω σε κετο επιδη παιζω στα 180-190 γρ πρωτεινη.ενω ειμαι 85 κιλα. 170 δε πρεπει να παιζω κανονικα? :01. Unsure:  αλλα παιζω λιγα λιπαρα σχετικα.ο δε υδατανθρακας.το μαξ 60 γρ τη μερα.με τρελη κινητικοτητα καθημερινα

----------


## thanos col

σκεφτομαι να μπω σε κετο αυτες τις μερες γτ λογω χριστουγεννων και μετα εξεταστικης πηρα 4 5 κιλα
αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω η πρωτεινη πρεπει να παιζει αυστηρα στο 2χ το βαρος?
και απο πρωινα τι εχετε να πρωτεινετε?υπαρχει καποιο ετοιμο πλανο ενδεικτικο για κετο?

----------


## beefmeup

δες εδω μια..

Διατροφη γραμμωσης του Dave Palumbo

----------


## thanos col

θενξ θα το κοιταξω προσεκτικα οταν γυρισω απο προπονηση

----------


## chourdakis

περσυ το καλοκαιρι που ειμαι σε κετο με για 5 βδομαδες...βασικα ετρωγα ενα 40 γρ υδατανθρακα αλλα μεσα στη μερα ...και αυτο γιατι τρωω πολυ γιαουρτι...ειχα παρατηρισει πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα αλλα και επισης μειωση στην λιμπιντο...(βασικα οποτε τυχαινε το πραμα γινοτανε απλα γενικα δν ειχα τις ιδια ορεξι οπως πριν)..και αυτο με προβληματιζει να ξαναμπω και φετος...εχει τυχει σε κανεναν αλλο κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## ggeorge

μονο μειωση; 
Το 2003 μολις είχα γνωρίσει τη γυναικα μου. 
και δε....  :01. Mr. Green:  Καθολου Τιποτα...  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ρεζίλι ...  :01. Razz: 
Την εκοψα κατευθειαν με 3 μπανανες και ολα ενταξει... 
Τελικα εξελιχθηκε καλα αφου την παντευτηκα μετα απο 8 χρόνια... 


Την ειχα εφαρμοσει χωρις να ξερω, με μηδενικους σχεδον υδατανθρακες και λιπος οτι είχε το κρεας χωρις εξτρα λιπαρα φαγητα (δεν ηξερα το  φορουμ τοτε)

----------


## chourdakis

> μονο μειωση; 
> Το 2003 μολις είχα γνωρίσει τη γυναικα μου. 
> και δε....  Καθολου Τιποτα... 
> Ρεζίλι ... 
> Την εκοψα κατευθειαν με 3 μπανανες και ολα ενταξει... 
> Τελικα εξελιχθηκε καλα αφου την παντευτηκα μετα απο 8 χρόνια... 
> 
> 
> Την ειχα εφαρμοσει χωρις να ξερω, με μηδενικους σχεδον υδατανθρακες και λιπος οτι είχε το κρεας χωρις εξτρα λιπαρα φαγητα (δεν ηξερα το  φορουμ τοτε)


 χαχα μαγκας που το λες...ετσι και αλλιως οι επομενες δοσεις θα ιταν πολυ καλες και θα τα μπαλωσες τελεια...ευγε :03. Clap:

----------


## thanos col

στην κετο απο συμπληρωματα τι μπορεις να στακαρεις?

----------


## Devil

> στην κετο απο συμπληρωματα τι μπορεις να στακαρεις?


οτι και στις αλλες δεν εχει και τοση διαφορα.... :01. Wink:

----------


## thanos col

αχ οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## Keirox

> οτι και στις αλλες δεν εχει και τοση διαφορα....


Όχι.. δεν πίνεις πρωτείνη καθόλου.. γιατί ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη και μπορέι να σε πετάξει απο κέτο. Καθώς επίσης δεν πίνεις δεξτροζες και γενικά υδατάνθρακες.

Ισως το πιο συμαντικό συμπλήρωμα σε κετο είναι τα φύλλα ψυλίου (Psylium Husk) παίρνε αβέρτα ΄ :01. Wink: 

Επίσης μέχρι να καταλαβένεις τα συμπτόματα του κέτο (μεταλικό στόμα etc) πάρε κετοστιξ για να δείς της κετόνες σου.

----------


## ggeorge

πρωτεινη παιρνεις απλα οχι whey... 
καζεινη μια χαρα είναι...

αυτο εχω διαβασει τουλαχιστον...

----------


## thanos col

καθολου whey?εγω περνω μονο γυρω απο την προπονηση

----------


## beefmeup

> Όχι.. δεν πίνεις πρωτείνη καθόλου.. γιατί ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη και μπορέι να σε πετάξει απο κέτο.


*στανταρ*!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

την διατροφη που προτεινει ο παλουμπο που ποσταρα απο πισω την εχεις δει καθολου?
ξερεις εκεινη που γραφει να περνεις 50γρ isolate...?

επισης κ αυτο με τους υ/ες παλι σχετικο ειναι...η προσεγγιση που εχουμε εδω ειναι η στοχευμενη κετο διατροφη..
εκεινη δλδ που χρησιμοποιεις υ/ες κυριως κοντα στην προπονηση..

----------


## Keirox

> *στανταρ*!!
> 
> την διατροφη που προτεινει ο παλουμπο που ποσταρα απο πισω την εχεις δει καθολου?
> ξερεις εκεινη που γραφει να περνεις 50γρ isolate...?
> 
> επισης κ αυτο με τους υ/ες παλι σχετικο ειναι...η προσεγγιση που εχουμε εδω ειναι η στοχευμενη κετο διατροφη..
> εκεινη δλδ που χρησιμοποιεις υ/ες κυριως κοντα στην προπονηση..


Πωπω μολις κατάλαβα ότι με το "Στοχευμένη Κετογενική Δίαιτα" εννοείτε την TKD.. Ώπα δεν ξέρω για την πρωτείνη τότε.. έχω την εντύπωση ότι παίρνεις μόνο πριν την προπόνηση υδατάνθρακες.

Εγώ έκανα CKD (5 μέρες κέτο με 2 refeed) και στης κετο μέρες έκοβα την πρωτείνη γιατι με πέταγε με την μια εκτος κέτο για αρκετές ώρες.

----------


## beefmeup

> Πωπω μολις κατάλαβα ότι με το "Στοχευμένη Κετογενική Δίαιτα" εννοείτε την TKD.. Ώπα δεν ξέρω για την πρωτείνη τότε.. Εγώ έκανα  CKD (5 μέρες κέτο με 2 refeed) και στης κετο μέρες έκοβα την πρωτείνη γιατι με πέταγε με την μια εκτος κέτο για αρκετές ώρες.


α,οκ..
αλλα κ παλι,αν η πρωτεινη δεν εχει υ/ες ειναι δυσκολο να σε πεταξει εκτος αν παρεις πολυ μεγαλη ποσοτητα..ενα σκουπ που δινει 24γρ ανα μεσο ορο πρωτεινης whey χωρις υ/ες χλωμο το βλεπω να στο κανει αυτο που λες..
ετσι κ αλλιως οι περισοτεροι ανθρωποι μπαινουν σε κετοση με χαμηλες ποσοτητες υ/α..οποτε αν κρατας τον υ/α χαμηλα μεσα στην μερα δυσκολο το βλεπω να σε πεταει απο κετοση η πρωτεινη..οχι οτι δεν μπορει να γινει,αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις..
ειπαμε οτι χρησιμοποιουμε μετρια ληψη πρωτεινης για κετοση,αλλα η πηγη δεν εχει να κανει τοσο..
επισης εχε υποψιν σου οτι ακομα κ σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες οπως γραφει ο παλουμπο(50γρ την φορα),αν την παρεις μαζι με λιπαρα,μαλλον απιθανο να σε πεταξει απο κετοση για ευνοητους λογους..

----------


## thanos col

^^^ την διατροφη του παλουμπο πηρα και για αυτο με παραξενεψε.αυριο μου ερχονται και τα κετοστιξ οποτε θα ξερω αν εχω μπει ηδη η οχι(ειμαι 3 μερες) 
με καφεινη ενα ελαφρυ preworkout υπαρχει περιπτωση να με πεταει με 3gr carbs κ οτι εχει η whey?

----------


## Devil

> Όχι.. *δεν πίνεις πρωτείνη καθόλου.. γιατί ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη και μπορέι να σε πετάξει απο κέτο.* Καθώς επίσης δεν πίνεις δεξτροζες και γενικά υδατάνθρακες.
> 
> Ισως το πιο συμαντικό συμπλήρωμα σε κετο είναι τα φύλλα ψυλίου (Psylium Husk) παίρνε αβέρτα ΄
> 
> Επίσης μέχρι να καταλαβένεις τα συμπτόματα του κέτο (μεταλικό στόμα etc) πάρε κετοστιξ για να δείς της κετόνες σου.



μπα.... δεν νομιζω... η συνολικη ποσοτητας πρωτεινης ειναι που θα σου κανει τη διαφορα παρα μια δοση whey....

----------


## thanos col

απορια!με τα κετοστιξ εχει 4 χρωματακια που αντιστοιχουν σε 0,+1,+2,+3 για να πουμε οτι ειμαστε σε κετο πρεπει να ειναι απο +1 και πανω?

----------


## Chris92

σαλατες επιτρεπονται στη κετο? η οχι λογο υδατανθρακα?

----------


## thanos col

ναι με μετρο ομως

----------


## Devil

> σαλατες επιτρεπονται στη κετο? η οχι λογο υδατανθρακα?





> ναι με μετρο ομως



οπααα... νταξ ειπαμε δεν θα φτασουμε και στο απολυτο 0 τους υδατανθρακες..... αν ειναι και μερικα γραμμαρια παραπανω δεν λεει τιποτα...

ναι επιτρεποντε κανονικα..... ισα ισα καλο θα σου κανει πρασιναδα....

----------


## thanos col

με τα κετοστιξ σε τι βαθμο πρπει να ειμαστε?εχει 0,+1,+2,+3 .πρεπει να αποφευγουμε το +3?

----------


## ArgoSixna

θερμιδες2233	16,2υδ	λιπ152	πρωτ179
Πειραζω ενω πρεπει να παρω 1950 θερμιδες , να μου βγαινουνε 2233?

 Μπορω ειτε να βγαλω 50γρ λουκανικο ειτε το 1σκουπ μυοφουσιον που μου δινει και 9γρ υδατ..

----------


## Devil

> θερμιδες2233    16,2υδ    λιπ152    πρωτ179
> Πειραζω ενω πρεπει να παρω 1950 θερμιδες , να μου βγαινουνε 2233?
> 
>  Μπορω ειτε να βγαλω 50γρ λουκανικο ειτε το 1σκουπ μυοφουσιον που μου δινει και 9γρ υδατ..


αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα και με 2233 τοτε εισαι οκ.... ισως στην πορεια να χρειαστει να κοψεις κι αλλο, αλλα θα το δεις εσυ αυτο...

----------


## ArgoSixna

Για 2 carb up που σκοπευω να κανω σε 4 και 16 μερες απο τωρα , ποσο υδατανθρακα πρεπει να βαλω? να κρατησω δλδ πρωτ λιπαρα στις ιδιες ποσοτητες και απλα να προσθεσω επιπλεον των υδατανθρακα και θερμιδες ή πρεπει να ειναι αποκλειστικα carb day?

Thanks  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Για 2 carb up που σκοπευω να κανω σε 4 και 16 μερες απο τωρα , ποσο υδατανθρακα πρεπει να βαλω? να κρατησω δλδ πρωτ λιπαρα στις ιδιες ποσοτητες και απλα να προσθεσω επιπλεον των υδατανθρακα και θερμιδες ή πρεπει να ειναι αποκλειστικα carb day?
> 
> Thanks


κρατα πολυ χαμηλα τα λιπαρα.... και απο υδατανθρακα πηγαινε για 10-12γρ ανα κιλο....

----------


## tyler_durden

> κρατα πολυ χαμηλα τα λιπαρα.... και απο υδατανθρακα πηγαινε για 10-12γρ ανα κιλο....


σε tkd με υδατανθρκα αρουντ γουορκαουτ,που σημαινει οτι ειμαστε γυρω στο 1ΧΚg σε gr/pd,το ριφιντ που δινεις δεν ειναι μεγαλο;;
ενα της ταξης 6ΧKG σε γρ δν θα ταν αρκετο;;


μια σκεψη φιλε "αργω συχνα" ειναι να συνδιασεις ΤΚD με φαστινγ

----------


## ArgoSixna

Δεν εχω ξεκινησει υδατ πριν το workout , μονο το ελαχιστο ~15-20γρ την μερα που δεν μπορω να αποφυγω.. σημερα υδατ γυρω στα 600-700γρ εχω βαλει και αλλη μια φορα αργοτερα. 

Αυτο με το fasting; , δηλαδή?

----------


## tyler_durden

> Δεν εχω ξεκινησει υδατ πριν το workout , μονο το ελαχιστο ~15-20γρ την μερα που δεν μπορω να αποφυγω.. σημερα υδατ γυρω στα 600-700γρ εχω βαλει και αλλη μια φορα αργοτερα. 
> 
> Αυτο με το fasting; , δηλαδή?


τοτε κανεις ckd φιλε,οχι στοχευμενη..η φιλοσοφια της tkd ειναι πως με υδατανθρακα γυρω απο την προπονηση συνδιαζεις τα οφελη της γενικα μειωμενης προσληψης των υδαταναθρακων οσο αφορα τη λιποδιαλυση,με μια στοιχειωδη αναπληρωση ενεργειας και μυικου γλυκογονου για να βγαλεις προγραμμα σοβαρο χωρις κοπωση..το σωμα σου χρειαζεται και χειριζεται καλα τον υδατανθρακα τις ωρες γυρω απο την προπονηση..εκει παταει..


το φαστινγκ μπορει να μπει στην κατευθυνση

prewo(3 ωρες πριν):πρωτεινη + αργο υδατ(μαυρο ψωμι)
postwo(αμεσως μετα):πρωτεινη με απλο υδατ (στυλ μηλο)
postwo(1 ωρα μετα):πρωτεινη με υδατανθρακα συνθετο,λιπαρα οσο χαμηλα μπορεις..σε αυτο το γευμα θα φορτωσεις με 500γρ κρεας και 100 γρ ρυζι/μακαρονια..τελευταιο γευμα κανα 4ωρο μετα:πρωτ αργη στυλ κοτατζ και καλα λιπαρα..

νηστεια μεχρι το prewo της επομενης μερας..

εισαι γυρω στα 100-120 γρ υδατ..
αν θες να πεσεις ακομα χαμηλοτερα βγαλε το μηλο μετα την προπονα,και βαλτο μια ωρα πριν,βγαζοντας παραλληλα το συνθετο 3 ωρες πριν..
δηλαδη καντο prewo(μιση ωρα πριν):ενα μηλο + γουει..


δε ξερω κατα ποσο εισαι συνηθισμενος σε IF φαση,εγω κατι τετοιο παιζω τις μερες που μαι ον..δοκιμασε αν δουλευει πανω σου..

----------


## venom1987

Εγω στην δική μ διατροφή εχω υδατάνθρακες μονο το πρωι οπου καταναλώνω 1 σκουπ isolate με 2 σκουπ βρωμη .

Κατα ποσο είναι λάθος ή σωστό ?

----------


## kwstasEV

τι ειδουςσ υδατανθρακα επιτρεπεται να τρως σε μια tkd?αν φας 50 γρ ρυζι 2.5 ωρες πριν την προπονηση ειναι οκ?

----------


## morbit_killer

:01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## spirios1992

Καλησπερα, ασχολουμαι καιρο με το αθλημα και αποφασισα φετος να δω πρακτικα τα παντα επανω μου, παιζοντας παντα γυρω στο 11-12% λιπος. Ειμαι 183cm, 75  κιλα
Οποτε εχω βγαλει μια κετογενικη διετα:

2459	kcal Daily Calorie Intake
20	g Carbohydrates (3%, 80 kcal)
166	g Protein (27%, 664 kcal)
191	g Fat (70%, 1715 kcal)

Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι τι ρολο εχουν τα λιπαρα, δλδ αν επηρεαζεται η ολη κατασταση αν φαω κορεσμενα ή ακορεστα τα 190g λιπαρων,
και τι σχεση εχει η διετα σχετικα με διετες που εχω ακουσει στις οποιες καταναλωνεις ΜΟΝΟ πρωτεινη και τιποτα αλλο (υδατανθρακες ή λιπη).

----------


## spirios1992

*θερμιδες συντηρησης, 2950

----------


## SOLID

Μεγαλη καταναλωση κορεσμενων λιπαρων δεν ειναι καθολου ωφελιμη για την  γενικη υγεια.Αν θελεις να ακολουθησεις μια τετοια διατροφη προτιμησε  λιπαρα απο πηγες οπως ξηροι καρποι,σποροι,αβοκαντο,και καποιο ψαρι αν  τρως.Δεν ξερω τι ειδους προπονησεις κανεις και τι περιμενεις απο μια  τετοια διαιτα (την εχεις παει ασχημα στα ακρα με 20γρ υδατανθρακα btw  ειναι κακιστο απο πολλες αποψεις) αλλα μην περιμενεις καμια αποδοση της  προκοπης στο γυμναστηριο και ακομα και στην καυση λιπους θα εχεις ζορι  λογικα με τοσο λιγο υδ/κα,ας εισαι σε μειων 500 θερμιδες απο την συντηρηση.Με 11% λιπος κιολας που εχεις που δεν ειναι κακο θα μαρτυρησεις.

Γνωμη μου αν θες να παιξεις ετσι μπαλα να κανεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ μια η δυο μερες στο δεκαημερο high carbohydrate μερα η κατι σε carb cycle γενικοτερα.

----------

